# Paladine in Kara?



## Dragonfrezzer (20. April 2008)

Ich bin jetzt schon seidt einiger Zeit mit meiner Gilde am raiden.Wir nehmen eigentlich keinen DD Pala mit,und da habe ich mich gefragt ob das vieleicht besser wäre noch einen mitzunehmen statt einem Schurken oder Magier.Würde mich über eure Beiträge sehr freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. April 2008)

Paladine in einer 10er inni machen immer noch kein dmg .. dmg = dps

Ab 25er macht es sinn einen dabei zu haben für die buffs. EINEN
bei 10er macht er die fehlende dps meiner meinung nach mit seinen buffs nicht wet.


----------



## cazimir (20. April 2008)

Schliesse mich meinen Vorredner an.

Ich habe noch keinen Pala gesehen der viel DPS macht. Ob das jetzt zufall ist oder es einfach keine gib, überlass ich wen anders.

Die Buffs sind wichtig, aber wenn ich sowas haben will, dann nehm ich mir einen Pala als Tank oder Heiler mit.


----------



## Murgul5 (20. April 2008)

Hm...DD Paladine also es darf aller höchstens 1 Vergelter mit...dieser sollte gegen Klassen wie Jäger oder Schurken oder Moonkins aber 1 Magier und 1 Hexenmeister sollten schon dabei sein...der Vergelter darf auch nicht Blau equipt sein...


DPS sind nicht unbedingt =DMG

Ich als Moonkin habe am wenigsten DPS aber dafür bin ich auf Platz 1 im DMG-Meter DPS sind schaden pro Sekunde und Paladine und Moonkins haben keine/fast keine Dots deshalb macht der Hexenmeister (z.B.) mit am meisten DPS.


----------



## Thranduilo (20. April 2008)

lol wie ihr keine ahnung habt xD
n vergelter pala mit gutem equip kann verdammt viel dmg machen
und was "dps" angeht so hat murqul recht.

Also cih würd auf jeden Fall nen vergelter mitnehmen, die caster gehen so gut wie net oom, und n guter support für die anderen Klassen ist der pala auf jeden fall.


----------



## Minastirit (20. April 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Hm...DD Paladine also es darf aller höchstens 1 Vergelter mit...dieser sollte gegen Klassen wie Jäger oder Schurken oder Moonkins aber 1 Magier und 1 Hexenmeister sollten schon dabei sein...der Vergelter darf auch nicht Blau equipt sein...
> DPS sind nicht unbedingt =DMG
> 
> Ich als Moonkin habe am wenigsten DPS aber dafür bin ich auf Platz 1 im DMG-Meter DPS sind schaden pro Sekunde und Paladine und Moonkins haben keine/fast keine Dots deshalb macht der Hexenmeister (z.B.) mit am meisten DPS.



ehm doch dps = dmg ..

Sagen wa über ganzen kampf macht ein hexer 1k dps
ein paladin 0.7k dps

und das heisst dann dmg ..

schaden / zeit = dps 
das kann man nicht ankuken mit WAA proc+critluck ..


----------



## Prenne (20. April 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Hm...DD Paladine also es darf aller höchstens 1 Vergelter mit...dieser sollte gegen Klassen wie Jäger oder Schurken oder Moonkins aber 1 Magier und 1 Hexenmeister sollten schon dabei sein...der Vergelter darf auch nicht Blau equipt sein...
> DPS sind nicht unbedingt =DMG
> 
> Ich als Moonkin habe am wenigsten DPS aber dafür bin ich auf Platz 1 im DMG-Meter DPS sind schaden pro Sekunde und Paladine und Moonkins haben keine/fast keine Dots deshalb macht der Hexenmeister (z.B.) mit am meisten DPS.




geb dir vollkommen recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und allen anderen: befasst euch erst mit dem pala, spielt ihn, nehmt ihn instanzen, dann könnt ihr urteilen


----------



## Shadoweffect (20. April 2008)

Schwierige Frage^^

Es gibt zwei Sorten,

a.) Den Vergelter, der im Damage unter dem Tank liegt (ist mir zumindest öfters passiert als ich mit meinem Druiden getankt habe)

b.)Den Vergelter, der richtig spielt, zwar weniger Damage als Rogues, Mages und WLs macht, aber sich ansonsten ganz gut schlägt und nen netten Buff mitbringt^^

Imo sollte in Kara jerde Klasse mitgenommen werden, ist doch sowieso nur eine locker-spaßige Farminstanz^^


----------



## Skykiller (20. April 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Hm...DD Paladine also es darf aller höchstens 1 Vergelter mit...dieser sollte gegen Klassen wie Jäger oder Schurken oder Moonkins aber 1 Magier und 1 Hexenmeister sollten schon dabei sein...der Vergelter darf auch nicht Blau equipt sein...
> DPS sind nicht unbedingt =DMG
> 
> Ich als Moonkin habe am wenigsten DPS aber dafür bin ich auf Platz 1 im DMG-Meter DPS sind schaden pro Sekunde und Paladine und Moonkins haben keine/fast keine Dots deshalb macht der Hexenmeister (z.B.) mit am meisten DPS.



Vergelter und keine DMG das ich nicht lachte ich habe bei mir einen Vergelter Pala in der Gilde der macht alles nieder, egal ob es 10er, 25er Raids sind oder Arena PVP er ist immer platz 1 oder 2.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Healadine

nur damit ihr mal gucken könnt welches equip er hat


----------



## Prenne (20. April 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Schwierige Frage^^
> 
> Es gibt zwei Sorten,
> 
> ...




stimmt 
auf den skill kommt es auch an
wenn der vergelter ein kompletter noob ist der das spielen eines palas nicht check 
kannst dus total vergessen...


----------



## Aronja (20. April 2008)

Ein Vergelter pala für 10er inis halte ich auch nicht soviel von. in 25er ini würd ich auch nur vieleicht einen mitnehmen falls kein Pala Tank vorhanden ist. Der entscheidende vorteil an einen Nahkampf Pala (vergelter oder Tankadin) ist das er Alle siegel aufrecht erhalten kann die andere paladine auf den mob drauf machen. wenn also 3-4 pala im raid sind und ihre siegel richten kann der vergelter/tankadin sie permanent aufrecht erhalten wodurch dann der ganze raid profitiert.


----------



## Fredchen42 (20. April 2008)

Wenn der Vergelter ordentlich equipt is, mit entsprechender Trefferwertung, kann man den schon bedenkenlos mitnehmen, wir haben auch hin und wieder einen dabei, der steht im DMG meist ziemlich weit oben 1.-3. in Kara, is allerdings auch bereits T5 equivalent equipt :-/


----------



## spacekeks007 (20. April 2008)

kommt immer drauf an wer ihn spielt wie er geskillt ist und was er für nen equip hat.

Gut gespielter Vergelter kann schon einiges reissen in inis 

gibt auch helden die verskillt sind und denken sie habens drauf und dann wirklich unterm deftank liegen vom schaden her aber dann sollte sich der jeweilige spieler mal überlegen was er falsch macht.

und die meisten haben nichtmal ahnung von nem paladin haben nichmal den skillbaum beguckt und keine ahnung vom spielverhalten und übernehmen immer die vorurteile von damals wo der pala wirklich noch nicht so der über dd war.

und da de leute meist nur heiler palas zu gesicht bekommen die nu manchen teils wirklich zuhauen wie kleine mädchen mit rosa schleife und die leute eher totheilen als zu kitzeln mit ihren niedlichen waffen...

naja spielt selber mal nen pala rüstet ihn aus mit gutem equip und urteilt selbst und nicht immer alles nachplappern was man so hört!!


----------



## Murgul5 (20. April 2008)

Skykiller schrieb:


> Vergelter und keine DMG das ich nicht lachte ich habe bei mir einen Vergelter Pala in der Gilde der macht alles nieder, egal ob es 10er, 25er Raids sind oder Arena PVP er ist immer platz 1 oder 2.
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Healadine
> 
> nur damit ihr mal gucken könnt welches equip er hat




Wo steht bei mir, dass ich gesagt habe Vergelter machen keinen Schaden? Ich habe gesagt sie sollen nicht nur Blau equipt sein und Euer Paladin? Blau? Nein EPIC! Also Lesen->Denken->Handeln


------------------------------------------------------------------------

ehm doch dps = dmg ..

Sagen wa über ganzen kampf macht ein hexer 1k dps
ein paladin 0.7k dps

und das heisst dann dmg ..

schaden / zeit = dps
das kann man nicht ankuken mit WAA proc+critluck ..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hm...nope Moonkins sind die Klasse mit am wenigsten DPS und am meisten DMG (Solange sie Skill-Equip-Können Besitzten)

da kannst du gerne jeden Moonkin fragen und Gute Vergelter müssten das mit bezeugen (War erst 3 mal mit nem  guten Vergelter in Kara-Wenig DPS-viel Schaden.


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Skykiller schrieb:


> Vergelter und keine DMG das ich nicht lachte ich habe bei mir einen Vergelter Pala in der Gilde der macht alles nieder, egal ob es 10er, 25er Raids sind oder Arena PVP er ist immer platz 1 oder 2.
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Healadine
> 
> nur damit ihr mal gucken könnt welches equip er hat


Mit S3 ist der im Raid Dmg die Nummer 1? Dann können die anderen Mage, Schurken und WL nicht spielen oder haben grün/blaues Equip.
Und im PvP bzw in der Arena als Pala mit ner 1800er Bewertung rumdümpeln bei allen 3 Teams is auch nicht so eine große Leuchte.


----------



## Mörder_Schwammerl (20. April 2008)

ich würde sagen palas kannste als tank und healer mitnehmen in 10er raids und damit is gut

die machen definitiv weniger dmg als schurken oda mages (und von wls will ich garnet anfangen)
Gut Thranduilo hat schon recht das ein GUT equipter pala net schlecht dmg macht.
Aba wenn du palas mit anderen dd vergleichst und das equip einigermaßen gleichwertig is dann kannste pala brav im dmg meter unter denen abstellen 

fakt is doch wirklich das auch heal oda tankpalas die buffs  haben (ma abgesehen von verbesserter sdm)
und bei nem 10er raid geht zu viel dmg verloren für nen dmg pala

in pvp und 25er raids sin sie echt net schlecht aba kara (und ZA) würde ich sie zuhause lassen


----------



## Shadoweffect (20. April 2008)

Mörder_Schwammerl schrieb:


> in pvp und 25er raids sin sie echt net schlecht aba kara (und ZA) würde ich sie zuhause lassen



Denkst du eigentlich vor dem Posten?
Wie soll ein Pala in 25er kommen, wenn er deiner Meinung nach in 10ern nix zu suchen hat?
Heroics bis zum Kotzen abfarmen, da er nie Kara-Equip bekommt?


----------



## Turican (20. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ehm doch dps = dmg ..




ohman,was ein Kindergarten.


----------



## Prenne (20. April 2008)

mir gehn alle user so auf den sack die eine klasse noch nie gespielt haben
und trotzdem über sie urteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/rage mode on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann fang ich mal an

magier sind für 4 sachen gut: brot wasser portale unfug
krieger: brauchen int buff zum reden
hexer können dich mit nem 10k shadowbolt crit onehitten
schurken brauchen keinen skill und machens gern von hinten http://media.wow-europe.com/wow-europe/con.../l70etc-mp3.zip
jäger sind die meiste zeit autoshot afk auf follow
schamis ist soi wie so imba
druiden können alles aber nix richtig
priester sind nur zum heilen gut

/rage mode off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so dass musste mal raus


----------



## Spash (20. April 2008)

Ich denke schon, dass dieser Pala den du gerade gepostet hast bei euch in Karamitgenommen werden sollte, da er mit S3 immernoch mehr dmg macht als z.b. n Jäger mit T4/Hero Sachen...


----------



## Tomtek (20. April 2008)

Retri palas sind extrem equip abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn sie gutes equip haben dann machen sie auch dmg.. pala mit s2-s3 macht schon so ca. 7k crits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (glaubt mir ich hab es schon erlebt!)


----------



## Murgul5 (20. April 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> /rage mode on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Spruch mit dem Magier kenne ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du hast das Wesentliche vergessen...DEN PALADIN^^


----------



## Occasus (20. April 2008)

naja. fürn pala ist das problem, dass er nicht an das equip kommt, wie zum beispiel hexer oder ähnliches. sobald er das aber hat gehts los. aber eher im pvp

pala als DD im Raid -> Nein
pala als Tank im Raid -> Ja
pala als Healer im Raid -> Jaaa

pala als DD im Arenateam -> Ja


----------



## Prenne (20. April 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Den Spruch mit dem Magier kenne ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die anleihe von barlow musste einfach sein
und dei armen palas wollte ich nicht flamen die kriegen schon genug ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (20. April 2008)

Aronja schrieb:


> Ein Vergelter pala für 10er inis halte ich auch nicht soviel von. in 25er ini würd ich auch nur vieleicht einen mitnehmen falls kein Pala Tank vorhanden ist. Der entscheidende vorteil an einen Nahkampf Pala (vergelter oder Tankadin) ist das er Alle siegel aufrecht erhalten kann die andere paladine auf den mob drauf machen. wenn also 3-4 pala im raid sind und ihre siegel richten kann der vergelter/tankadin sie permanent aufrecht erhalten wodurch dann der ganze raid profitiert.


STOP du lerkläörst grad was total falsches ein paldin erneuert nur sein eigenes sigel. im normal fall. beim tankadin geh ich mal davon aus das du einen protection geskillten pala meinst oder der kann nur sein eigenes siegel aufrecht erhalt. nicht so aber der vergelter mit seinem kreuzfahrerstoss erneuert er ALLE sigel was ziemlich pracktisch ist wenn ihr nen heilpaladin dabei hat. so siegelt der heal und der vergelter den boss so habt ihr z.b. mana UND life regg.

mfg böseee


----------



## Sanjay_ (20. April 2008)

25: 4 palas für alle buffs

vergelter pala.... für was sind die eigentlich da?*g*


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> Retri palas sind extrem equip abhängig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein Priester mit S3 macht 16k crits...omfg

Schick mal ein Pic mit deinem 7k Crit, irgendwas in Raum schmeissen kann jeder. Und ich meine NORMAL Crits keine mit 10.000 Buffs, Tränken, oder anderen Sachen die man im NORMALEN WoW Alltag NICHT dabei hat. Also ein Crit, der immer mal wieder vorkommt unter den gleichen Bedingungen, wenn auch mal bissel weniger und mal bissel mehr.

Es gibt kaum solche Critspitzen die 3-5k über dem normalen Durchschnitt liegen OHNE irgendwelche Sachen zu machen um zu zeigen was EINMAL geht.

Denn den Pala, der regelmäßig 7k Crits rausdonnert will ich sehn. Der wäre dann in der Tat DD Nummer eins im GAME!


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2008)

Also in unseren Karastammgruppen (3 an der Zahl) war genau ein mal ein Pala als DD dabei, danach wurde abgesprochen dass wir das nicht wieder machen da einfach Damage fehlt. Als Assist Tank super, aber als DD nicht so toll...da wir in jeder Grp einen Shadowpriest haben gibts für die Caster da auch keine Probleme mit Mana und in Kara sind die Kämpfe eh nicht sooo wahnsinnig hart, mit ner gut eingespielten Grp geht das auch ohne "Manabatterie".

Fazit: Ich würde kein Vergelter mitnehmen in 5er/10er, höchstens in 10er als Assisttank.


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2008)

Ihr kennt einfach keine guten Paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und JA S3 ist für Palas neben T5/T6 das beste was es für Vergelter gibt. Wir hatten damals nen Pala der fürn Raid Heal war aber sonst Retri. Er hatte 4 S3 und die Hydross Schultern plus bissl anderen PvE-Krams und ging ab wie Schmidts Katze, hat dann auch S3 Schultern + Waffe gehabt.
Glaubt mir, wenn bei nem Retri mal Rache hochstackt und sie Critluck haben kriegste 2,5k Crusader Strike + 3kWhitecrit + 2k Siegel rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. April 2008)

> Hm...nope Moonkins sind die Klasse mit am wenigsten DPS und am meisten DMG (Solange sie Skill-Equip-Können Besitzten)
> 
> da kannst du gerne jeden Moonkin fragen und Gute Vergelter müssten das mit bezeugen (War erst 3 mal mit nem  guten Vergelter in Kara-Wenig DPS-viel Schaden.



Moonking haben gute dps ..

DMg = Schaden
DPS = Dmg over time

RAIDDPS im 25er geht aber mit EINEM Moonking und EINEM <-- Vergelter hoch. Darum nimmt man auch EINEN mit. Ein vergelter der auf platz 1 im dmg meter in endgame innis ist gibts ned. oder der rest macht GEWALTIG was falsch


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ihr kennt einfach keine guten Paladine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eben, das ist dann aber nicht EIN CRIT mit 7k sondern das sind DREI in Folge mit zusammen 7k!

Diese Rechnung geht wohl für jede Klasse mit 3 Crits hintereinander. Nur wie oft kommt das eben vor? SELTEN.
Dann doch lieber DD mitnehmen die konstant 1,5k DPS und mehr fahren als einen Pala der alle paar Wochen mal so ein 3er Crit Luck hat.


----------



## Unaton (20. April 2008)

NEIN!

Schlicht und einfach nein. Wir haben einen Vergelter in der Kara Gruppe (somit zwei Palas -.-) und er reist nichts, außer das er glitzernd an mir vorbei tuckt. Das letzte mal hatten wir dann nen Verstärker Schami dabei, das geht ab, das ist ordentlicher Schaden, da kann kein S2 Vergelter mithalten (der nicht mal SdK hat -.-).


----------



## Minastirit (20. April 2008)

Unaton schrieb:


> NEIN!
> 
> Schlicht und einfach nein. Wir haben einen Vergelter in der Kara Gruppe (somit zwei Palas -.-) und er reist nichts, außer das er glitzernd an mir vorbei tuckt. Das letzte mal hatten wir dann nen Verstärker Schami dabei, das geht ab, das ist ordentlicher Schaden, da kann kein S2 Vergelter mithalten (der nicht mal SdK hat -.-).



darum sag ich ja .. ab 25er wird er durch buff interessant .. er selber macht trozdem wenig dps .. troz den LOL 8k PROC ZOMFG .. das ist keine dps das ist pures Bäm <-- overaggro wenns in antankphase passiert


----------



## Tanknix (20. April 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> Retri palas sind extrem equip abhängig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannd em nur zustimmen. Ein gut equippter Pala lässte die meisten anderen DD Klassen doof aussehen, vorausgesetzt noch, er kann mit seiner klasse umgehen.


----------



## Dudeman (20. April 2008)

zieht euch dieses video rein,,,palas kein dmg oO 

10 Palas in ZA


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Kannd em nur zustimmen. Ein gut equippter Pala lässte die meisten anderen DD Klassen doof aussehen, vorausgesetzt noch, er kann mit seiner klasse umgehen.


Und wieder Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich...

Ein T6 Equipter Pala lässt andere DD doof aussehn die vielleicht grad frisch 70 geworden sind und Quest Items und bissel T4 haben.
ABER bei *gleichem* Equip Stand= Pala nur durchschnittlicher DMG gegen echte DD Klassen.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (20. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Eben, das ist dann aber nicht EIN CRIT mit 7k sondern das sind DREI in Folge mit zusammen 7k!
> 
> Diese Rechnung geht wohl für jede Klasse mit 3 Crits hintereinander. Nur wie oft kommt das eben vor? SELTEN.
> Dann doch lieber DD mitnehmen die konstant 1,5k DPS und mehr fahren als einen Pala der alle paar Wochen mal so ein 3er Crit Luck hat.



Luckcrit is net so ganz richtig oO mit richtigen waffen proct sdb eh jeden schlag und über 25% krit schafft mein pala sogar auf 62 ...
und im 10er raid denk ich mal machts genau so viel sinn wie im 25er nen retri mitzunehm den packt man halt in die melee dd grp (bei 10 leutz nur schwer^^) und die ham dann 3%krit und 2% schaden mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
drum kann der pala ja nur hinter bleiben : er bufft den rest hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer Æro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (20. April 2008)

Gestern eine Karagruppe eröffnet mit meiner Vergelterin. Nachher wortlos gekickt worden und durch Hexer ersetzt.... Das war wieder mal ein Spass. Das ist das nächste was ich seit langem mit ihr an Kara war.
Wie soll man da 150 Abzeichen sammeln?

Da hat man einfach die Arschkarte gezogen wenn man einen Vergelter und einen Tank hat. Die Ignoreliste mit dem Tank wird immer länger und mit dem Vergelter warte ich auf eine Karagruppe bis die Hölle friert.
Selber eine Gruppe aufmachen? Klar, auch schon versucht. Gestern von 14 Uhr (nach dem Kick aus der anderen Gruppe, die dann übrigens nicht zustande gekommen ist, weil der Heiler auch raus ist und mit mir ne Gruppe aufgemacht hat) bis 18 Uhr Tanks gesucht für Kara....


----------



## Rasgaar (20. April 2008)

btw: Meine Vergelterin ist auf 30% crit.... vollgebufft und wenn dann noch ein Feral dabei ist sinds annähernd 40% ... also nix mit "alle paar Wochen ein crit"


----------



## Waldman (20. April 2008)

Pala als Tank gl/hf.


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> btw: Meine Vergelterin ist auf 30% crit.... vollgebufft und wenn dann noch ein Feral dabei ist sinds annähernd 40% ... also nix mit "alle paar Wochen ein crit"


Lies doch mal im Satz, da steht doch offensichtlich alle paar wochen mal so eine 7K DREIER CRIT COMBO. Das Pala auch regelmäßig Critten steht doch ausser Frage, aber im Leben nicht für 7K+ immer zu.
Und dann die Rechnung...Feral gibt 5% Crit, wenn Du normal 30% hast ergeben das 35% dann. Aufrunden in allen Ehren, aber bitte nicht immer soooo derbe übertreiben.


----------



## Marram (20. April 2008)

Skykiller schrieb:


> Vergelter und keine DMG das ich nicht lachte ich habe bei mir einen Vergelter Pala in der Gilde der macht alles nieder, egal ob es 10er, 25er Raids sind oder Arena PVP er ist immer platz 1 oder 2.
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Healadine
> 
> nur damit ihr mal gucken könnt welches equip er hat




Eben! Mit DEM Equip lässt er logischerweise einige, die schlecht equipt sind hinter sich... Aber mit gleichwertigem Equip kommt eben kein Vergelter an das DMG-Rating eines "echten" DDs... Vergelter halte ich leider sogar in einem 25er-Raid für fragwürdig... Nach Kara kann man sie natürlich mitnehmen, wenn der Rest der Gruppe das ausgleicht, irgendwo müssen die sich ja auch verbessern können, aber eigentlich sind sie von allen DD-Sorten am wenigsten hilfreich in Kara... Wenn ein Mage, Hexer oder Schurke im DMG hinter einem gleichwertig ausgerüsteten Vergelter zurückbleibt, sollte man sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen...


----------



## Thranduilo (20. April 2008)

also mit s3 kann n pala auch was im pve anfangen
da sind die wichtigsten sachen drauf die er braucht

und jetzt ma im ernst..
braucht man für  kara soo tolles equip?
nein!


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (20. April 2008)

Wiir waren gestern mit DREI Palas in Kara(Tank, DD und HEal) und es hat super geklappt! Dmg hat ausgereicht! Unser Vergelter war mit S1 dabei, und kam an den Schaden von an den Schaden von mir(BM Jäger) ran! Und ich war auch nicht grade unten im Damage Meter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Ein Pala ist ZU sehr Equip abhängig um an den Dmg der normalen "echten" DD ran zukommen. Daher wird niemand Palas mit nach Kara nehmen, es sei denn einem Top Equipten ist langweilig und er will der Gruppe helfen. 
Aber kein Vergelter Pala der Welt der wirklich Equip aus Kara bräuchte wäre die Wahl wenn es darum ginge einen Kara Raidplatz zu füllen mit einem DD.


----------



## Marram (20. April 2008)

Æro schrieb:


> Luckcrit is net so ganz richtig oO mit richtigen waffen proct sdb eh jeden schlag und über 25% krit schafft mein pala sogar auf 62 ...
> und im 10er raid denk ich mal machts genau so viel sinn wie im 25er nen retri mitzunehm den packt man halt in die melee dd grp (bei 10 leutz nur schwer^^) und die ham dann 3%krit und 2% schaden mehr
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, das würde ich nie unterschätzen, aber dennoch, in jeder Gruppenkonstellation gebe ich dir eine Alternative, die dazu führt, dass der Raid mehr Schaden macht, egal, ob er den Schaden selbst macht oder ob's durch Buffs ist... Mal als Beispiel: Ein Verstärker mit Totems und Sturmschlag ist eine ganz andere Welt...


----------



## Reaper13 (20. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> DMg = Schaden
> DPS = Dmg over time



Du weißt schon Das Dmg over Time= DoT heißt??


back 2 topic
wir haben 1 mal einen dd Pala mitgenommen und ich musste mit meinem t4 schurken in kara aussetzen(ich brauch eig nur noch marken)aber der pala hatte selbes equip wie ich.Der dmg war zu wenig und haben ihn anschließend nicht mehr mitgenommen

MfG Reaper


----------



## BunnyBunny (20. April 2008)

das palas kein schaden machen kann ich nicht sagen
als mein hunter noch auf 67 war bin ich mit nem PROTECTION Pala nem 66er ms warri und nem 65 restro shamy tiefensumpf gegangen. der pala und ich hatten zusammen 77% des dmgs der gruppe wobei wir nur um 12k dmg auseinander lagen und da sagt ihr palas machen keinen schaden? mit dem würde ich jede ini gehen egal welches equip der hat


----------



## Zentoro (20. April 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> DPS sind nicht unbedingt =DMG
> 
> Ich als Moonkin habe am wenigsten DPS aber dafür bin ich auf Platz 1 im DMG-Meter DPS sind schaden pro Sekunde und Paladine und Moonkins haben keine/fast keine Dots deshalb macht der Hexenmeister (z.B.) mit am meisten DPS.




Das soll mir mal einer erklären.

Damage / Kampfdauer = DPS

Was hat das mit Dots zu tun?


Ich hoffe mal das obige Zitat ist Käse, sonst wäre ich total auf dem Holzweg...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grukna (20. April 2008)

> Ein Pala ist ZU sehr Equip abhängig um an den Dmg der normalen "echten" DD ran zukommen.



So ein Schwachsinn!
Du hast noch nie nen guten Pala gesehen oder? Ich meine jetzt nicht vom Equip her, sondern vom Skill des Spielers dahinter!
Ein Pala ist sehrwohl ein super DD, wenn man ihn spielen kann und ich wette, dass unsere damaligen Kara Palas (es waren meist 2 mit) locker die meisten von euch abhängen würden. Zu mal sie als Vergelter zur not auch im ersten Teil als 2. Tank mit entsprechendem Tank EQ machen können und dann im 2. Teil wieder als DD.

@TE Nimm ruhig einen Pala als DD mit, wenn er sein Handwerk versteht. Die Leute, die hier schreiben Pala macht keinen DMG haben nur Vorurteile und sind noch nie eines Besseren belehrt worden!

Gruk


----------



## Reaper13 (20. April 2008)

@BunnyBunny

das kommt daher da der pala Protection geskillt ist,ist klar das er am meisten dmg macht


----------



## Grukna (20. April 2008)

> das kommt daher da der pala Protection geskillt ist,ist klar das er am meisten dmg macht



Hä? Nen Tankadin macht mehr Schaden als der Ololadin? Ich glaube nicht, Tim!


----------



## Hrbrt (20. April 2008)

> Lies doch mal im Satz, da steht doch offensichtlich alle paar wochen mal so eine 7K DREIER CRIT COMBO. Das Pala auch regelmäßig Critten steht doch ausser Frage, aber im Leben nicht für 7K+ immer zu.
> Und dann die Rechnung...Feral gibt 5% Crit, wenn Du normal 30% hast ergeben das 35% dann. Aufrunden in allen Ehren, aber bitte nicht immer soooo derbe übertreiben.



Als Pala kommt man im 25er Raid sogar auf mehr als 40% crit.

30% normal + 5% Feral + 3% Richturteil des Kreuzfahres + Flask bzw. Tränke. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Buffs von den anderen Klassen hinzu. 

Und Palas können Dmg machen, solange Sie spielen können und gutes Equip haben. Beginnt jetzt nicht mit: Klar   macht ein Full-T6 Pala mehr Dmg als ein blau equipter Mage... Ich sags mal so:

Angenommen alle im Raid haben full-T4. Dann ist der Pala vermutlich weiter hinten im Dmg.
Haben aber alle full-T6 kann der Pala im Dmg locker mithalten.

Warum das so ist? Das Equip ist beim Pala viel ausschlaggebender als bei den anderen Klassen.

Und noch was, wenn ihr einen Pala mitnehmt, dann nehmt auf jeden Fall einen Meele Schamanen mit.
Ohne WF Totem, da muss ich ganz ehrlich sein, ist der Schaden vom Pala wirklich nicht berauschend.

Also nehmt nen Pala mit wenn ihr nicht auf den geskillten SdM, auf 3% Crit für den gesamten Raid, 2% mehr Dmg für die jeweilige Gruppe, mehr Manareg für den gesamten Raid und mit passenden Equip und Skill auf guten Dmg verzichten wollt.


----------



## Reaper13 (20. April 2008)

-.- keiner von ihnen war lvl 70 lesen,denken schreiben danke


----------



## Sreal (20. April 2008)

so zu dem thema hab ich hier ma zwei vids... und wie ihr da seht sind selbst vergelter bzw heute noch schockadine gut in den 10ern bedient.

10 Paladins vs Karazhan

und

10 Paladins vs Zul`Aman

so viel spaß beim anschauen...und spätestens beim 2. vid solltet ihr sehen könn was paladine an schaden machen da in ZA bei einigen bossen viel dmg gefragt ist. 

mfg


----------



## toxic-dust (20. April 2008)

Retri lohnt sich eigentlich nur dann, wenn gar kein pala unter den 9 anderen ist.

da kommt sdr schon sehr gut.
sobald aber heildose oder tankadin an bord sind, nehmen die leute lieber einen verstärker mit, sein support ist nicht schlechter(für melees besser), der dmg ist dafür aber sehr böse.

Vergelter ist neben moonkin die "schlechteste" supporter-skillung, denn der support ist nicht so gut, um die fehlenden dps auszugleichen(und nur das zählt, denn dmg beim trash ist egal, den können die tanks auch allein legen mit haufen heal).

Ich habe noch keinen vergelter gesehen, der auf meinem equipstand (1 T5 teil, rest crafted/kara/zul aman) an meinen shadow rankommt, egal ob mit support oder ohne.

Später wird es zwar besser, mit dem equip steigt der schaden des retris stärker als der von den anderen DDs, aber dieselben dps wie opfer-destro hexe drückt der retri nicht raus.


Was kara angeht, so kann man retris eigentlich mitnehmen, wenn der rest der gruppe stimmt.
Retri wird eben zum decursen/rezzen/buffen/bubble geben abgestellt, macht nebenbei schaden, kann bei maid nützlich sein (wenn der einzige pala an bord) usw.
Denn kara kann man bei farmstatus auch mit nackten DDs besuchen, clearen kann man die ini auch so.
Wenn der wert darauf gelegt wird, die ini so schnell wie möglich zu verlassen, kann man solche runs als retri knicken - ich würde auch keinen mitnehmen. 

Nützlich, aber keinesfalls unersetzlich für den raid, je nach aufstellung auch wirklich sinnlos.


----------



## Mace (20. April 2008)

vergelterdin+richtiges equip=heftiger dmg


----------



## Stev-O- (20. April 2008)

Ein Pala als DD!!lol


----------



## dejaspeed (20. April 2008)

Bei einigen Aussagen hier würde ich arg bezweifeln das die betreffenden überhaubt mal ein Paladin in der Gruppe hatten.


Klar nen guter Pala macht schon recht netten schaden aber wenn andere "dd" Klassen mal richtig aufdrehen kommt er auch nicht mehr hinterher z.b aus dem gestrigen Farmrun unser Fury mit seinen 1700 dps.


----------



## Reaper13 (20. April 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Klar nen guter Pala macht schon recht netten schaden aber wenn andere "dd" Klassen mal richtig aufdrehen kommt er auch nicht mehr hinterher z.b aus dem gestrigen Farmrun unser Fury mit seinen 1700 dps.




Danke!


----------



## Rangerpat (20. April 2008)

Skykiller schrieb:


> Vergelter und keine DMG das ich nicht lachte ich habe bei mir einen Vergelter Pala in der Gilde der macht alles nieder, egal ob es 10er, 25er Raids sind oder Arena PVP er ist immer platz 1 oder 2.
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Healadine
> 
> nur damit ihr mal gucken könnt welches equip er hat




Bloß weil eure anderen DDs nichts drauf haben, macht der Pala immernoch nicht mehr dmg


----------



## Ymenia (20. April 2008)

Moin Moin

Seitdem ich nach Kara gegangen bin hatten wir eigentlich immer nen Vergelter dabei. Ausrüstung Kara und bissl aus Zul'Aman...dieser komische Mensch ist allen anderen im Schaden weggerannt. Wie das jetzt mittlerweile aussieht, weiß ich nicht, ich geh in der Gruppe nicht mehr mit, aber ich gwürd ihn jederzeit überall mit hinnehmen ^^


----------



## axrabass (20. April 2008)

also bei unsren kararaids hat es manchmal bis zu 3 palas dabei (auch einen dd!)

zu Beginn gibt es zwar immer wieder knatsch wegen der bufff verteilung aber sobald alels das haben was sie wollen isses richtig imba mit den Paladinen!


----------



## Imbawazgor (20. April 2008)

also ich spiel selbst nen Prot pala, (lvl 61) mit dem mach ich oft mehr dmg als andere klassen obwohl ich ja nur tank bin. Ich muss auch dazu sagen dass ich mit meinem Prot pala auch oft viel mehr dmg mach als vergelter palas. gut am anfang vor 70 mag das in den inis egal sein weil da noch nicht so n drastischer unterschied zwischen dem equip und dem skillbaum ist.

So zu den Raids:

also ich hab nen t5 balance druiden. Naja der vergelter Pala den wir in der Gilde haben macht minimal mehr schaden als der tank obwohl er fast komplett t5 equipt ist. Nunja da ist es doch echt bedenklich ob man sowas mitnimmt. Es mag vll am skill liegen aber dass es dann doch so viele palas ohne skill gibt halt ich für unvorstellbar, da ich noch nie nen pala gesehen hab der viel dmg macht.

In meiner alten Gilde hatten wir auch nen pala da haben alle zu mir gesagt pass auf sag nix gegen vergelter der macht viel schaden. Naja am ende war er 5er von 5dds 2tanks und 3heiler.

also ich sag grundsätzlich nein zu nem vergelter pala, er soll sich ne anständige skillung wie Holy oder Prot holen da bringt er mehr


----------



## benni-88 (20. April 2008)

ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber wer nen vergelter spielen kann macht genau so schaden wie ein schurke oder krieger


----------



## cazimir (20. April 2008)

Klasse wie ein eigentlich interessantes Thema durch Flames, Unwissenheit und vollkommen sinnlose Vergleiche mal wieder unleserlich gemacht wird.

Danke Buffed.de Community!


----------



## suppenkazpa (20. April 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach... jeder der sagt vergelter machen keinen akzeptablen schaden... nuja issn noob^^
klar wenn ihr nur paar innis geht mit grün blau equipten wird da nix bei rüber kommen aber ich dneke das nen vergelter der t5 equipt is für einige überraschungen sorgen kann


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (20. April 2008)

Skykiller schrieb:


> Vergelter und keine DMG das ich nicht lachte ich habe bei mir einen Vergelter Pala in der Gilde der macht alles nieder, egal ob es 10er, 25er Raids sind oder Arena PVP er ist immer platz 1 oder 2.
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Healadine
> 
> nur damit ihr mal gucken könnt welches equip er hat


 Der kerl hat aber auch volles s drei an, und wenn man sich den rest so anschaut is das hauptsächlich Kara EQ o.o
Klar das der da vorn is


----------



## Gondroval (20. April 2008)

Imbawazgor schrieb:


> [..]
> also ich sag grundsätzlich nein zu nem vergelter pala, er soll sich ne anständige skillung wie Holy oder Prot holen da bringt er mehr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gegenschlag. Fass dir an die eigene Nase, du bist auch net ideal geskillt.


Paladine können hohen Schaden fahren, genauso wie sie erstklassig tanken können und spitzen Heiler sind. Aber Paladine sind nunmal verdammt Ausrüstungsabhängig und benötigen auch einen Menschen, der mit ihnen umgehen kann, jemand der sich mit dem Paladin befasst und aus der Skillung das Beste rausholen kann. Und wenn jemand seinen imba Firemage mit T-hastenichtgesehen nicht spielen kann, macht der entweder keinen Schaden oder stirbt noch in der Antankphase.
Leider kenne ich nur einen Vergelter, den hatten wir mal mit Kara, und es ging super. Und nein, der rest war nicht BT ausgerüstet, einige haben Kara net mal bis zum Kurator gesehen.

Fazit: In 10er Inis nehme ich sie gerne mit, sofern sie ihre Skillung auch beherrschen. Aber wer seine Skillung nicht beherrscht, sollte ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, die Klasse zu wechseln.  Ob sie in ZA oder weiß der Geier wo "nützlich" sind, kommt auf den Paladin an. Punkt.


----------



## Tata/Hoernchen (20. April 2008)

hmm, mal überlegen...
was für mobs sind in kara unterwegs? untote, dämonen
was macht ein pala gerne? untote und dämonen hauen

wir haben meistens nen tankpala dabei der einige im dmg überholt (weihe ftw). vergelter kann ich nix zu sagen, haben noch keinen dabei gehabt. aber man braucht um schaden zu machen equip. wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird bekommt man auch kein equip.

zitat von nem schurken in hdz2: "ich kann die adds machen, ich mache zuwenig schaden." wieso sollte ich nen schurken mitnehmen?

magier und hexer sind vorne dabei, weil sie aoe machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein hexer auf gebrechen kann man in kara rauchen, skill ich um auf zerstörung/dämonologie wirble ich wieder vorne mit.

mit dem verstärker schami häng ich unsre magier/hexer ab.

was sagt uns das alles? es kommt auf die spielweise/erfahrung und skillung an. weiterhin kommts auch auf den raid an, ob er durch kara rauschen will oder spass an der ini haben möchte und *gemeinsam* was erreichen will. zuviele item geile säcke versauen das ganze spiel. keine frage, ich freu mich über jedes epic das ich gemeinsam mit den raids erspielt/verdient hab nach langen einwipephasen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Behrchen (20. April 2008)

btw. der pala is zwar euip abhängig aber wenn er gut gespielt is kommt er locker an andere DDs ran!
und nur weil ihr immer noch das Vorurteil habt das palas keinen schaden machen seit ihr selber dran schuld ich kenne vergelter palas die sin mit heal euip aufm T5 un mim retri sin die noch nich mal kara sondern eher nur selber alles gemacht/machen lassen.
Also legt einfach euere Vorurteile ab un wenn ihr sie nicht ablegt spielt nen pala auf 70 hoch un spielt en retri

p.s. hört auf son scheiß zuschreiben wenn ihr keine ahnung habt von einer klasse die ihr niemals beherschen werdet


----------



## Nenji (20. April 2008)

Vergelter machen in Kara viel schaden, wenn das equip einigermaßen passt und die spieler skill haben.
Nicht vergessen in Kara sind alles untote -.-


----------



## Casusbell (20. April 2008)

Lol Vergelter und keinen Schaden? Wer das sagt der hat noch nie einen guten gesehen ich spiele einen Vergelter und bin in Za und Kara immer auf Platz 2-3 und im 25er so auf platz 5-6 Also sucht euch mal nen guten der kann es euch auch zeigen.
Und man soll nich immer diese holy/vergelter auf allianz seite aufzählen die 41 Punkte in heal geskillt ham und mit der S1 Waffe rumrennen.


----------



## Demonstalker (20. April 2008)

Naja ich sagsma so ich hab nen pala zwar meistens def wo man von den tanks her gesehn den meisten dmg macht und öfters ma nen dd überholt egal wie die eq sind 

und naja wenn ich vergelter skill naja das beste eq isses nicht aber mehr dmg als manche klassen mache ich auch ich fahr blau epic eq 1,2k dps da weis ich nich was ihr wollt du machst als wl auf destro mit 800 spelldmg was ca vergleichbar is knappe 1k dps


----------



## c25xe (20. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Moonking haben gute dps ..
> 
> DMg = Schaden
> DPS = Dmg over time



DPS = Damge per Second
DoT = Damge over Time


----------



## domes (20. April 2008)

Wenn ich mit Prot tanke find ich nen Retri in Kara super ... kann die Grp gleich noch nen tick früher draufholzen und wir fliegen nur so durch. 
Ist alles ne Frage der Spielweise und des equipps. Klar ist ein retri tendenziell niedriger im dps als ein vergleichbar spielender/equippter Schurke/Hexer..blabla, aber dmg ist nicht alles. Ein 2. Palabuff, Support für Grp-Dps und Tank-Aggro ist auch was wert, wenn der dmg dafür etwas niedriger ist..np.


----------



## Massaru (20. April 2008)

Reaper13 schrieb:


> Danke!



so, grüßt euch, ich bin Palaspieler aus überzeugung und die meiste zeit tankadin^^  hab aber auch schon Retri in Kara gespielt. Erster im dmg war ich nich, aber hatte andre vorzüge.  Das was die Meisten vergessen ist das ein Paladin im Grunde ein Supporter ist, egal welche skillung er hat, er ist Supporter. Warum ist ein Retripala sinnvoll? Nuja, im 10er Raid muss ich sagen ist er vllt nich so der bringer, weil dort ein - 2 schamanen den nahkampf besser supporten können aber in einem 25er Raid, ist der Retripala meiner meinung nach der supporter schlechthin...die 3% krit und die mana/heil siegel sind für den ganzen Raid und das ist meiner meinung nach schon was wert, dazu gesellt sich die Aura der Heiligkeit die einer nahkampfgrupp bestehend aus Schami, 2 schurken, einem FuryKrieger und dem besagten Retripala ne menge bums gibt. 

Klar, Palas werden vllt nich die ersten im dmg sein, aber das muss ein Supporter ja auch nicht, viel wichtiger ist doch die unterstützung des raids, und da ist ein Paladin meiner MEinung nach einem schamanen schon ebenbürtig, weils halt wie gesagt für den ganzen raid, und nich nur für die gruppe gilt.

So, mein bescheidener beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG massa


----------



## Metatrom (20. April 2008)

Also soweit ich weiss sind Vergelter Palas nur wirklich gut wenn sie ein super equipt haben vorher machen die einfach gar nichts.

An sich nehem ich auch keine dd Palas mit.


----------



## Casusbell (20. April 2008)

Andere Klassen machen mit schlechten equip auch absolut keinen dmg also beziehs nich aufs Vergelterequip


----------



## Blah (20. April 2008)

Ich bin Vergelter.

Mit meiner Gilde bin ich in jeder Instanz dabei. ZA, Gruul, Maggi, SSC, Hyjal, FDS.

In ZA hatten wir schonmal 3 Vergelter dabei und haben die Bosse abgefarmt wie nichts. Und hatten dazu 2 Holy Palas. Jeder nen Siegel auf den Boss, jeder ne andere Aura. Und unschlagbar war das Raid.

Wir haben oft viel Holypalas. Da werden dann die verschiedenen Siegel auf die Bosse gerichturteilt und ich bin verantwortlich das jene nicht ablaufen und dass ich die richtigen Auren im richtigen Moment anpasse oder den Heiler/DD der Aggro hat mit SDS rette. Oder gar jemandem einen Heal reinschmeisse.

Klar bin ich nicht immer Top im DMG, bin auch nicht der "Bestequipte", aber darum geht's im Raid bei uns auch nicht.

Sondern um anständigen Support.

Bis jetzt lag schon jeder Boss. Ausser BT gehen wir jede Instanz zur Zeit.


----------



## Blah (20. April 2008)

Hier noch etwas interessantes:



> Sind Paladine einfach zu spielen?
> Die Antwort ist: Einfach zu spielen, schwer zu meistern. Besonders im Solo Spiel eine sehr einfache Klasse (nach dem Jäger wohl die einfachste).
> Die Siegel und Richterurteile sind schnell verstanden und auch die Kombinationen verstehen die meisten doch sehr schnell.
> Das gleiche gilt für Siegel. Weisheit für die einen Klassen, Macht für die anderen, Rettung für die mit Aggro Problemen und so weiter.
> ...





> Der Spaß der Klasse liegt an ihrer unglaublichen Vielseitigkeit und am konstanten anpassen an Situationen.
> Für mich gibt es nicht was mehr Spaß macht als gegen eine untoten Elite Gruppe zu kämpfen, meine Fähigkeiten wie Exorzissmus, Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, Richterurteil der Rechtschaffenheit, dann ein Segen des Schutzes auf den Magier der Aggro bekommen hat, den Untoten mit Hammer des Zorns töten, einen Heilspruch auf den fast toten Magier zu packen, sofort danach den Untoten aus dem Shackle der gerade auf den Priester zu rennt zu spotten und zu binden und während dessen noch die Magie und die Krankheiten die die untoten auf die Mitspieler packen zu reinigen. Das sind die Momente wo ich als Paladin meinen Spaß habe.


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Casusbell schrieb:


> Andere Klassen machen mit schlechten equip auch absolut keinen dmg also beziehs nich aufs Vergelterequip


Dann schau Dir mal den DMG eines schlecht Equipten Schurken an der gut spielt, und den eines Retri Pala der gut spielt. Dann verstehst Du was er damit sagen wollte. Der Schurke wird definitiv vorn liegen.
Es gibt in WoW REINE DMG Klassen wie eben den Schurken, Magier, Hexer und Hunter, und dann gibt es Supporter, SP, Pala, Schamie, Druide. Es steht doch unumstritten fest, das es als Supporter um einiges schwerer ist und mehr vom Equip abhängt, den Schaden von den erst genannten REINEN DD lern zu machen. Wer was anderes behauptet hat die Klasse Paladin sowie die anderen Supporter Klassen nicht verstanden.


----------



## ReWahn (20. April 2008)

Mir ist bis jetzt kein Retripala untergekommen, der bei gleichwertigem equip auch nur annähernd an den dps eines hexers, magiers, schurken, furorkriegers oder jägers rankam. wenns an supportern fehlt, nehmt nen shadowpriest oder nen schamanen, was weiss ich, gibt viele klassen die supporten können und dabei noch mehr dps verursachen als n pala.

um das mal zu klären: mit dps ist der schaden gemeint, den du durchschnittlich pro sekunde am mob / boss machst. wenn ein bosskampf 8 min dauert und du machst insgesamt 240k schaden dann beträgt der von dir verursachte dps für diesen kampf 500. (500 * 60 *8 = 240000)


----------



## blauer puschelhase (20. April 2008)

ehm ihr wisst schon dass vergelter grade in 25er-raids sau heftige suporter sind oder?
bei einem vergelter geht es nich hauptsächlich darum schaden zu machen (auch wenn er das mit halbwegs gutem equip und erfahrung mit seinem char auch macht) sondern darum mittels kreuzfahrerstoß die siegel die die anderen paladine (also eig immer die heiler) am anfang drauf haun während sie zu ihrem standplatz laufen.
das is dann am anfang gleich mal so zum beispiel das mana-reg siegel.
ein holy hauts ganz am anfang einmal drauf und der vergelter frischt es in regelmäßigen abständen immer wieder auf sodass es den ganzen kampf über drauf is und jeder nen netten mana-reg bekommt mit dem kleinen aufwand dass der holy am anfang vom kampf kurz zum boss hinlaufen muss.
ergo: in 25er-raids sind vergelter top in den 10er innis machen sie auch noch nich ganz schlechten schaden (vorrausgesetzt sie können ihre klasse spielen und haben kein grün-blaues equip) und bringen noch nen buff mit womit sie auf keinen fall zu verachtensind!

PS: falls das jezz schonmal jemand geschrieben hat tuts mir leid aber ich hab mir nur die erste halbe seite durchgelesen.

PPS: wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

Dragonfrezzer schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt schon seidt einiger Zeit mit meiner Gilde am raiden.Wir nehmen eigentlich keinen DD Pala mit,und da habe ich mich gefragt ob das vieleicht besser wäre noch einen mitzunehmen statt einem Schurken oder Magier.Würde mich über eure Beiträge sehr freuen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich denke das prob bei vergelter palas ist, dass sie erst bei sehr hochwertigem equip anständig dmg machen aber naja ich finde sie tortzdem ziemlich gut und würde auf jeden fall welche mitnehmen allein schon wegen der buffs aber naja allgemein sind palas am besten als heiler und dort dann als Maintankheiler und sonst als tanks auch ganz gut zu gebrauchen^^


----------



## skafds (20. April 2008)

Der Pala kann eine menge schaden raushauen aber das problem ist das der paladin als vergelter nur von den wenigsten wirklich effektiv gespielt wird


----------



## Falkulus (20. April 2008)

In unserer Gilde sind Vergelter Paladine sehr wohl bei Raids dabei. Das mit dem "kein DMG" Ist einfach ein Gerücht. Zum flimmern tanken beim Kurator ist der Vergelter optimal und auch bei Gruul oder Zul Aman 
oder FDS gehen wir nie ohne mindestens eine Vergelter. 

Server Arygos
Gilde Excubitor Draconis


Ashar´Felar
Falkulus


----------



## Caradim (20. April 2008)

Retri haut viel mana raus dementsprechend noch mehr dmg..
aber wie schon gesagt man muss ihn spielen können
und manche werden net mitgenommen weilse zuviel dmg machen bzw. aggro ziehn
da soll mir ma wer sagen dass die das net können!!^^


----------



## Metatrom (20. April 2008)

Ich möchte keinen Vergelter Pala beleidigen mit der Aussage. 

Ich habe eien ganze Zeit lang zum beispiel gedacht Shadowpriester sind mehr Supporter und machen eher wenig schaden.
Naja falsch gedacht in meiner alten Stammgruppe stand unser Shadowpriest jedesmal um länger an der Dmg spitze.

Ich kann mir vorstellen das dies bei einem Vergelterpala auch so sein könnte, aber wie gesagt diese Suporterklassen sind einfach viel Equip abhängiger als direkte dmg klassen (Magier,Hexenmeister,Schurke,Jäger).


----------



## Oly78 (21. April 2008)

Vergelter im 10er Raid? Nein Danke (Sorry Ihr Vergelter, das ist vorerst eine Lvl Skillung) Es war die Rede von Kara und Co, da ist das EQ keinesfalls so das man hier von Dmg reden kann. Im High Content mag das anders aussehen, da hab ich nur bisher keinen Vergelter getroffen (da ich selber immer noch SSC/FDS stecke).

Palas als Heiler und Tank? -> Sehr gerne!

+Edith: 

Zitat: "Zum flimmern tanken beim Kurator ist der Vergelter optimal"   Jeder Off-Krieger ist besser, wobei es besser ist das die Mages und Hexer die Flimmern down machen, ewiges rumgerenne für Nahkämpfer, die bleiben am Boss und gut


Betonung liegt hier auf den low Content wie Kara & Co !!!!  Das ein T5 Equipter VErgelter was kann, mag sein.


----------



## Arachnit (21. April 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> lol wie ihr keine ahnung habt xD
> n vergelter pala mit gutem equip kann verdammt viel dmg machen
> und was "dps" angeht so hat murqul recht.
> 
> Also cih würd auf jeden Fall nen vergelter mitnehmen, die caster gehen so gut wie net oom, und n guter support für die anderen Klassen ist der pala auf jeden fall.




Thranduilo hat VOLLKOMMEN RECHT! Wenn er Schmiedekunst 375 hat und als Waffe seine Löwenherzklinge(Champion/Richtkline) hat, dann rockt er!
Passende Rüssi dazu und fertig!


NUR ALS INFO - PALAS MACHEN MIT LANGSAMEN ZWEIHANDWAFFEN SCHADEN - NICHT MIT SCHNELLEN!!!
Also vergesst das DPS-Gesäusel und schaut selbst - eine 4,80 Schnelle Waffe ist besser als eine 1,6er in der Hand eines Vergelters!

Weis ja nicht, aber kennt ihr das Video von Shrike aus dem Offi Forum? Er hatte einen Sticky Guide zum Vergelter mit samt Video erstellt (von KEINEM P-Server) und da geht einem die Kinnlade runter!

Wer einen Pala allerdings mit einem Schurken oder Krieger vergleicht sollte sich mal Gedanken machen, ober das logische Denken beherrscht! Klassen miteinander zu vergleichen ist dumm! Jede Klasse hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile!

Das ist meine Meinung und die Vertrete ich wie ein Bollwerk!
Danke


----------



## CharlySteven (21. April 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> lol wie ihr keine ahnung habt xD
> n vergelter pala mit gutem equip kann verdammt viel dmg machen
> und was "dps" angeht so hat murqul recht.
> 
> Also cih würd auf jeden Fall nen vergelter mitnehmen, die caster gehen so gut wie net oom, und n guter support für die anderen Klassen ist der pala auf jeden fall.


is logisch das ein volleqipter t6 vergelterpala da mithalten kann :-) aber normalerweiße machen palas eben keinen schadn!



Minastirit schrieb:


> Paladine in einer 10er inni machen immer noch kein dmg .. dmg = dps
> 
> Ab 25er macht es sinn einen dabei zu haben für die buffs. EINEN
> bei 10er macht er die fehlende dps meiner meinung nach mit seinen buffs nicht wet.


wir haben als main und secound tank einen pala und dann noch nen heal pala dabei.... echt geil sowas^^
in 25er braucht man die eigentlich ja auch nich^^ 2heilpalas 1tank sind auch 3buffs und das reicht ja aus^^


----------



## OnkelDittmeyer (21. April 2008)

Also wir nehmen in der Regel nen Retri mit nach Hyjal/BT und neuerdings eben auch Sunwell, und da isser doch schon ganz gut mit dabei. Und für die Grp gibt es auch noch nen schönen Dmg-Boost : )


----------



## Ayaiko (21. April 2008)

ich war mit meinem s1 /s3 pvp-pala auch ma kara gewesen (2 ma ^^) und war dort beide male platz 1 in sachen verursachten schaden. ich kam locker auf 42% critchance und war nicht nur damit allen anderen klassen überlegen ^^. 

ein pala kann schaden machen.... und das nicht nur wenig, da ich zT auch gestorben bin weil da ma ein paar crits zu schnell hintereinander kamen und sich der boss mir zugegewendet hatte...egal wie gut der tank war ...

und ein vergelter lohnt sich nicht nur für den schaden und die buffs, sondern auch ideal als supporter...wer will keine 2 % mehr schaden, bzw 10% noch mehr heiligschaden (vor allem für tankadine gut--> 10% mehr aggro). und über ein verbessertes sdm freut sich jeder schurke, jäger, furykrieger, ...

mfg ein retri


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2008)

ihr kennt unseren retri nicht, da steigen einem die tränen in die augen!
solange man nen meleeshami mithat, gibts es keinen grund, keinen retri mitzunehmen.
alle die noch behauptn, palas können keinen dmg machn, die nehmen uach besser keine schamanen, druiden oder shadows mit.


----------



## Shallîya (21. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Paladine in einer 10er inni machen immer noch kein dmg .. dmg = dps
> 
> Ab 25er macht es sinn einen dabei zu haben für die buffs. EINEN
> bei 10er macht er die fehlende dps meiner meinung nach mit seinen buffs nicht wet.


Lol wie ihr alle keine Ahnung habt. Ich habe selber das Glück als Vergelter mitgenommen zu werden. Und gerade in Kara bin ich oft sehr weit mit vorne. Besonders wenn wir nen meele schami mit wf totem dabei haben 
naja das ist ne andere Sache. Nun natürlich fährt ein pala nicht den Schaden eines Schurken, weil Blizzard meint alle Klassen sollten sich am Dmg des Schurken orientieren. Aber an die mages oder hexer kommt man locker ran. Besonders bei Untoten Gegner. In Kara reicht s1 aus um den ersten Platzt für sich zu beanspruchen.


----------



## Bishop-1980 (21. April 2008)

> Dann schau Dir mal den DMG eines schlecht Equipten Schurken an der gut spielt, und den eines Retri Pala der gut spielt. Dann verstehst Du was er damit sagen wollte. Der Schurke wird definitiv vorn liegen.
> Es gibt in WoW REINE DMG Klassen wie eben den Schurken, Magier, Hexer und Hunter, und dann gibt es Supporter, SP, Pala, Schamie, Druide. Es steht doch unumstritten fest, das es als Supporter um einiges schwerer ist und mehr vom Equip abhängt, den Schaden von den erst genannten REINEN DD lern zu machen. Wer was anderes behauptet hat die Klasse Paladin sowie die anderen Supporter Klassen nicht verstanden.



Sign. Eben wir Vergelter sind Supporter und das vergessen die meisten. 
A) Durch uns bekommt ihr eine Aura die euren Schadne um 2% erhöht. 
 Durch Segen der Rettung bekommt ihr einen Buff der euren Schaden steigert. (Wer das immer noch nicht
    verstanden hat dsa Rettung euch mehr Spielraum gibt bevor ihr Aggro bekommt tut mir leid)
C) Durch Siegel des Kreuzfahrer ehöhen wir eure kritische Trefferchance um 3%
D) Sollte ein 2ter Paladin im 10er Raid sein und :
D.1)  Er richtet Siegel des Lichts auf den Gegner so werden die Heiler entlastet da die Nahkämpfer kaum   
        geheilt werden müssen. (Ja liebe Schurken Zerhäckseln bringt meist mehr als Ausweiden)
D.2) Er richtet Siegel der Weisheit auf den Gegener so werden die Caster mit Mana versorgt was einen 
       längeren Kampf zulassen kann.
E) Es gibt ein Handauflegen mehr.
F) Es gibt ein Göttliches eingreifen mehr (Mitspieler aus dem Kampf nehmen)
G) Es gibt einen Segen des Schutzes mehr. (Die Priester werden sich bedanken)

Natürlich gibt es Spieler die nicht mit Ihrer Klasse umgehen können oder es noch nicht gelernt haben. Aber wie sollen sie es lernen wenn ihr ihnen keine Chance gebt?

Also vielleicht solltet ihr erkennen das ein Vergelter eine ebenso ernstzunehmende Skilung ist wie der Heiler oder der Tank. Alles andere wäre reine Intolleranz. Es gibt so viele Voruteile gegenüber der Vergelter Klasse dsa es ehrlichgesagt schon fast keinen Spaß mehr macht sich ständig mit Leuten auseinander zu setzen die absolut keine Ahnung von der Spielweise haben und nur auf das DMG Meter schauen.

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß den Leuten in ihrer kleinen Welt denen man nicht die Augen öffnen kann.

Tarjan - Lordaeron

EDIT: Ach ja. Wer sich noch darüber aufregt das der Paladin im PvP Equip mit in die Instanz will: Es gibt nichts besseres als eben dieses Equip. Die PvE Items sind auf Krieger ausgelegt und haben kein Int auf den Sachen. Nach der Entfernung des Zauberschadens von den S-Sets und die dafür gesteigerten Werte wie Stärke. Sind auch diese Sets das beste was man zum Einstig haben kann.


----------



## FELLINGA (21. April 2008)

*DPS Erklärung:* http://www.wowwiki.com/Dps

Wie kannst du am meisten dmg haben und am wenigsten Dps haben? Du hast zb einen Bossfight welcher genau! 5minuten dauert. Du machst von mir aus 2k 1k 3k 500 2,3k unterschiedlichen DMG und ingesammt nehmen wir ein leichtes Beispiel 200.000 schaden.

Ein Magier macht 1,7k 1,7k 3k 1,7k 1,7k 3k insgesammt über die ganzen 5minuten 250.000 schaden.

Wenn wir nun kurz rechnen: 250000 / 300 (5x60sec) = 833,3333 beim Mage
                                         200000 / 300 (5x60sec) = 666,666 bei dir...

Also mehr DMG mehr DpS ist eigentlich logisch oder? Schaden über Zeit und in nem Bossfight muss das einfach so sein und net anders..

Quelle: http://bloody-network.eu/forum/showthread.php?t=9380
*DoT / HoT:*
Es gibt Zauber, die über einen bestimmten Zeitraum hinweg wirken (beispielsweise 10 Sekunden lang pro Sekunde 5 Schadenspunkte durch Gift). Diese werden als &#8222;Damager over Time&#8220;- bzw. im Falle von Heilwirkung als &#8222;Healing over Time&#8220;-Effekte bezeichnet. Abgekürzt wird dann &#8222;DoT&#8220; daraus. Die kontinuierliche Schadenswirkung, die z.B. das GEBRECHEN des Hexenmeisters anrichtet, wird deshalb als &#8222;dotten&#8220; des Gegners bezeichnet.
*DPS:*
Damge per Second. Maßeinheit für Damageoutput. Mit DPS-Klassen werden Klassen bezeichnet, deren primäre Aufgabe Damgeoutput ist. Zumeist Mages, Schurken (Rogues) und Jäger (Hunter).

Was soll das dann eigentlich mit HoT's zu tun haben?


----------



## Slavery (21. April 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> mir gehn alle user so auf den sack die eine klasse noch nie gespielt haben
> 
> dann fang ich mal an
> 
> ...




Da sieht wohl einer nich ein das Palas nich grad die DD überhaupt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5 % aller Vergelter-Palas sind echt krass vom DMG, aber die restlichen 95 % sind einfach nur zu belächeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichts gegen Palas - als Healer oder Tanks - aber DMG könnt Ihr streichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (21. April 2008)

Kara ist doch nur noch eine Markenfarminstanz. Da kann man einen DD-Pala schon mitnehmen.

In 25er würde ich immer einen mitnehmen.  

Aber an sich verstehe ich einfach nicht, warum man überhaupt mit einem Pala den schwersten Baum spielen will. Paladine sind endlich richtig gute anerkannte Heiler und Tanks.

Freut euch. Magier und Schurken haben keine Auswahl, nur Damage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (21. April 2008)

Ayaiko schrieb:


> ein pala kann schaden machen.... und das nicht nur wenig, da ich zT auch gestorben bin weil da ma ein paar crits zu schnell hintereinander kamen und sich der boss mir zugegewendet hatte...egal wie gut der tank war ...


Und wieder einer, der DD nicht versteht. Es kommt eben NICHT drauf an, imba roxxor Crits rauszuhaun und dann zu sterben weil Du Aggro vom Tank ziehst, sondern MODERAT und IMMER durchgängig Schaden zu machen!
Langsam drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, die neuen Palaine die hier so schreiben, sind die ehemaligen Pre BC 3K Crit Pyro BÄM Mages und Schurken!


----------



## Shaziel (21. April 2008)

Offensichtlich haben hier viele noch keinen 25er Raid von innen gesehen...
Im Endgame sind die Top-DD's Schurken und Hexer. Danach kommt lange nichts.
Der Retri ist ein guter-sehr guter Suport-DD, vergleichbar mit Enhancer-Shamis. Alle Siegel oben halten per Crusader, Aura der Heiligkeit (2% mehr dmg für die Gruppe) und vor Allem verbesertes Siegel des Kreuzfahrers (3% mehr crit für den ganzen Raid!).
Der Retri ist kein Top-DD und wirds auch wohl nie sein, das würde seiner Hybridrolle widersprechen.
Euer Retri macht keinen dmg? Jo, dann kann er wohl net spielen, solls bei jeder Klasse geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Beispiele von full s3 Retris in Kara sind jawohl etwas sehr lächerlich...


----------



## Crash_hunter (21. April 2008)

Hab ich en patch verpasst? Retris machen schaden (im vergleich zu magiern, hexern schurken,...)?
Also palas sind entweder so komische heiltanten oder starke Männer und tanken(was sie meines erachtens besser können als dudus oder krieger, das sei aber dahingestellt).
Supporter? hmm na ja. Ich finde die retris sind a überflüßig und b wenn nur ins pvp zu stecken


----------



## Schneelilie (21. April 2008)

Kam bis Seite 2 und hab zuviel bekommen.

Ich bin bekennde Heil-Paladina und war in meiner Gilde die Klassenleiterin und ich hab selten so ein Schwachfug gehört. ABER SICHER machen Retris schaden, ein 3.000 Autohit ist da keine Seltenheit im Raid. Und wenn man wenigstens etwas Ahnung von den Instanzen hat, weiss man das in Kara, Hyial und Black Tempel soviele Dämonen und Untote rumlaufen, das die Retris grundsätzlich gut Damage fahren. Platz 1 müssen sie garnicht machen, den sie ERMÖGLICHEN die oberen Plätze den andere durch ihre Unterstützung. Aber oberes Mittelfeld ist Normalfall und sry, Raids die BT Clear haben, hab sicher keine schlechten DD's, also lasst dieser Art Sprüche stecken.

Dann noch Thema DPS = DMG. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat und so. DPS soll gleich Damage sein? Blödsinn. Schau dir mal in einem Black Tempel Raids den DPS Platz eines Schwert-Combat-Schurken an. Der wird irgendwo auf Platz 7-8 liegen. und im Damage selbst Platz 1-3. DPS ist nicht gleich Damage, lernt das mal.

Und nochmal zum Thema Retris in Kara: Schmeiss ein Off-Krieger, Schurken, Jäger oder Melee-Schami raus und nehmt euch ein Retri. Ihr werden euch wundern wie schnell es plötzlich geht, wenn ihr kein völligen Idioten nehmt. Auch im 25ger Raid ist mindestens 1 Retri eigentlich Pflicht, wenn man überhaupt Melees mitnimmt. Die Buffs raidweit und die nur für die Gruppe, sind zu gut, um sie für einen Offensiv-Krieger oder einem Schurken zu opfern. Von den rettenden Rausnehmen und Handauflegen und einigen anderen Gimicks, nicht zu reden.


----------



## Dirkster (21. April 2008)

Naja, wer immer nur auf Damage-Meter schaut, der wird natürlich einem HM den Vorzug geben. Wenn der Raidleiter aber richtig Ahnung hat, weiß er, dass ein zusätzliches Handauflegen, Segen des Schutzes, fette Buffs, mal eine Heilung zwischendurch und schnell auswechselbare Auren sich nicht unbedingt in Zahlen ausdrücken lassen. 

Und ganz vielleicht nur ist eben jener Vergelter auch ein witziges Kerlchen, den man gerne mitnimmt, weil er das Maul nicht so aufreißt wie der BÄM-Schurke oder der Ich-Scheiss-Auf-SdR-Hexer...aber obs auch menschlich stimmt, scheint heutzutage ja egal geworden zu sein,hauptsache die DPS stimmt...o.o


----------



## Thoryia (21. April 2008)

Dirkster schrieb:


> Und ganz vielleicht nur ist eben jener Vergelter auch ein witziges Kerlchen, den man gerne mitnimmt, weil er das Maul nicht so aufreißt wie der BÄM-Schurke oder der Ich-Scheiss-Auf-SdR-Hexer...aber obs auch menschlich stimmt, scheint heutzutage ja egal geworden zu sein,hauptsache die DPS stimmt...o.o


Das widerspricht nur leider den meisten Paladinen hier, denn mit BÄM ich kann 7K Crits machen und BÄM ich mache imba Schaden sieht man kein unterschied zu den minder bemittelten BÄM Schurken oder Magiern oder Hexern.
Lies mal weiter oben, wenn ich schon sehe BÄM ich mach so derbe Crits das ich dem Tank die Aggro ziehe und sterbe und er das dann noch stolz verkündet weisst Du wieso die Retri Palas so in Verruf stehen.


----------



## Hubautz (21. April 2008)

Diese ganze Diskussion ist absolut bezeichnend, was aus diesem Spiel geworden ist.
Man liest immer wieder in Foren und auch im Suche-nach-Gruppe- Channel, dass bestimmte Klassen für irgendwelche Instanzen gesucht werden.
Nun, meine Meinung dazu ist, dass es mit Sicherheit für verschiedene Instanzen bessere und schlechtere Gruppenzusammenstellungen gibt, es aber so lange die grundlegenden Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind (5er: Tank, Heal, 3 DDs z.B.), mit nahezu jeder Kombination schaffbar ist.
Kara  geht man in der Regel häufiger, das heisst mit einer mehr oder weniger festen Gruppe. Das ist im günstigsten Fall eine Gilde. Wenn ich aber in der Gilde 10 Leute habe, die Kara gehen wollen und das nicht 10 Heiler oder 10 Tanks sind, ist der Rest doch relativ wurst. Ich würde doch einem Gildenmitglied nicht verbieten mitzukommen, nur weil er vielleicht nicht 100%ig die Klasse spielt, die ich als die erachte, die dem Raid am dienlichsten ist.
Wenn ich mehrere Stunden mit anderen zusammenspiele ist es mir wichtiger, was das für Menschen sind, als was sie für Klassen spielen.
Das ist ein Gruppenspiel Leute und nicht ein „Ich such mir 9 bzw.24   andere  die mir völlig egal sind um schnellstmöglich Epixxs zu roxxorn“- Ding.
Wir reden ja hier von Kara und nicht vom Endcontent.


----------



## Malakas (21. April 2008)

....ah die Blechdosen machen doch nur Ärger...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doknok (21. April 2008)

So ich hab bis hier her alles durchgelesen und gebe einfach mal meinen Senf hinzu.

Einige Aussagen und einige Antworten sind sehr sinnvoll und beschreiben den Retripala sehr gut.
Andere Aussagen wie die besagten " Bäm hier DMG Bäm dort DMG" sind einfach reiner schwachsinn von euch Retripalas. 
1. Warum lasst ihr euch auf die Diskussion ein und warum sagt ihr auch immer gleich Bäm dort Bäm da??
2. Sollltet ihr ja wissen das Retris sehr gute Supporter sind ( Meinungsverschidenheiten gibs auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
3. Verstehe ich nicht warum manche Leute einfach die Schuld dann bei anderen suchen wen der Paladin mal wirklich gut ist und Skill hat. Beispiel ja der Pala war sehr gut alles super gemacht und nebenbei erster im Dmg also den würd ich nochmal mitnehmen. Und dann kommt die Antwort. Was Pala erster im Dmg? dann hat er S3/T6 an oder die Mage's WL's Schurken etc. sind grün /blau equipt.

Ich spiele selber einen Retripala. Meine Aufgabe ich Supporte den Tank und den Raid mit Buffs bzw. meinen Siegel etc. 
Ich selber beziehe Support von Meeles Schamanen und Warris mit ihrem Schlachtruf bzw Totems  , Jäger sind auch nicht zu verachten mit ihrem Aspekt. 
In Kara nehmen wir also meist Tankpala , Melee Schami , Furri Warri , Retripala(also mich) , und Jäger in eine Grp dann 2 Heiler und dann noch 2 Mages 1 WL oder umgekehr je nach dem wer grad lust hat.
Man muss auch sagen Kara ist bei uns längst Farmstatus und geht eher hauptsächlich um Abzeichen Farmen.
Mein Equip ist im moment im verhältniss mit T5 gleichzustellen. Hände sind S3 rest ist eher PvE / Abzeichen Zeugs.
In Kara fahre ich meist 800-1200 DPS mit 35% Crit Chance geht das eigentlich recht gut.
Und auch sonst 10er Innis werde ich oft migenommen Zul Aman haben wir jetzt alle 4 Bosse down und der Hexenlord leckt auch bald den Boden (meist wipen wir bei 15% etc. Ka warum der Tank stirbt auf einmal ab).
Wen ich mich dann im Dmg-Meter vergleiche egal ob Zul oder Kara liege ich meist bei den ersten 4. Ich und der Furri-Warri streiten sich meist , weil er und ich ziemlich nahe beiander liegen^^ immer eine freudige sache. 

Dann zu meiner Raid-Grp alle sind halt T5 equipt oder ähnlich wie ich ein mix aus Abzeichen und PvE Zeugs. Und die Leute können sehr wohl spielen unser WL hat schon mal 40% des Schadens bestimt in Zul Amana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war mal ein Run. Also sagt nicht gleich jaja du bist besser Equipt. 

Nur zur Frage des TE's zurück. Es liegt nur am Skill wie ihr sagt wer den Retripala nicht beherrscht soll ihn nicht spielen. Ich würde sehr wohl einen Retripala in Kara einladen auch wen die Raid-Grp frisch ist und der Retripala grün/blau equipt ist. Er bietet guten Support denk ich mir und wen man sieht er kann seine Klasse nicht spielen mal was Vorschlagen wie er mehr aus sich rausholen kann. Und mal ehrlich wie soll er eine Chance haben? wen gleich gesagt wird ihhh ein Retripala schmeisst den mal jmd raus ausm Raid. Kann man ja gleich fragen für was braucht man DD's ?? Tank mach auch Dmg genug Heiler an Bord und er wird Tot geheilt. Denken dann schreiben würd ich mal hier sehr empfehlen.  An alle Retripalas das Arena Set 1 ist ein sehr guter einstieg für Karazhan so hab ich auch begonnen und mittlerweile sind nur noch die Hände ausm PvP-Arsenal.

@ Thoryia Das mit den 7k Combo Crit vom Pala ist keine Glückssache der Retripala muss schauen das er über 35% Crit Chance kommt und dann passt das wen Rache noch gestackt ist kommt das noch höher raus.


MfG

Doknok


----------



## Kankru (21. April 2008)

Wie die meisten sagen: in 10er ehr net!
In den größeren schon, aber da nur wegen Buffs und auren, die können sich meinetwegen auch irgendwo hinstellen im Raid und afk sein, so lange sie ihre Buffs und Auren Aktiv halten!
Klar stoße ich jetzt bei vielen an, aber nen Pala ist definitiv kein DD, sondern Supporter, dann lieber nen Melee-shamy mitnehmen, der hat für die Nahkämpfer nen Windfury am Start!

MfG


----------



## Darkstar84 (21. April 2008)

Es kommt in erster Linie darauf an ob man den Char spielen kann oder nicht !!
Was haste von nem Panzer wenn du ihn nich fahren kannst also -----> Spielerskill
Außerdem mit dem richtigen Equip und der für sich passenden skillung reißte auch die Bäume ausm Boden das man unter ner gewissen anzahl von AP gar nich von Dmg reden kann is ja klar. Crit und Hit usw bla ihr kennt das ja.... in diesem Sinne ....


----------



## Fraggy888 (21. April 2008)

In Kara isses doch sowas von Scheißegal, was man einpackt ;>

Kara is sowas von easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was meinste, warum die meisten nur noch zum "Marken farmen" reingehen.

mindestens brauchste 2 Heiler und nen anständigen Tank sonst is alles egal was man an dds einpackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ok gegen nen Mage kann man nix sagen aber sonst relativ egal ;P


----------



## Baltros (21. April 2008)

Aronja schrieb:


> Ein Vergelter pala für 10er inis halte ich auch nicht soviel von. in 25er ini würd ich auch nur vieleicht einen mitnehmen falls kein Pala Tank vorhanden ist. Der entscheidende vorteil an einen Nahkampf Pala (vergelter oder Tankadin) ist das er Alle siegel aufrecht erhalten kann die andere paladine auf den mob drauf machen. wenn also 3-4 pala im raid sind und ihre siegel richten kann der vergelter/tankadin sie permanent aufrecht erhalten wodurch dann der ganze raid profitiert.



Als Palatank seit BC und level 50 muß ich dich leider aus deinen Träumen erwecken. Ein Tankpala kann nur *SEINE EIGENEN* Siegel erneuern. Nur ein Vergelter kann *ALLE* Siegel erneuern mit Kreuzfahrerstoß. Dies ist das 41er Talent und darum von Palatanks nicht zu bekommen. 
Und ich muß mich allen Vorrednern anschließen die sagen Vergelter sind in den 10er Inis nicht sinnlos. Kara ist farm ini. Da nimmt man auch grün-blau equipte Schurken, Magier ..... mit. Warum kann dann auch kein Vergelter mit?
war letzt mal wieder Kara, und hab als Tank 1% weniger Schaden gemacht als ein Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na soviel zu palas machen keinen Schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne spaß beiseite. 
Vergelter werden mit ihrem Equip immer besser. Und Kara ist zum ausstatten da. Da nimmt man gerne jede klasse mit. Nach ZA nimmt man nurdie mit die Spielen können und komplett Episch sind. Und wenn ein Vergelter unter den Leuten ist, dann kann der das auch mit.


----------



## Aterion (21. April 2008)

Wer denkt Palas machen keinen schaden kennen den Pala nicht das is meine meinung


----------



## jojo10 (21. April 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> mir gehn alle user so auf den sack die eine klasse noch nie gespielt haben
> und trotzdem über sie urteilen
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Aussagen hasse ich! 
Magier sind und bleiben einer der besten dd Klassen!
Hexer sind genau so gut
Schurken pvp Oo weiß jeder was ich meine Pve auch nicht schlecht
Schamis ...ja schamis is so ne sache^^ man brauch sie einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hunter..ich liebe sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Druiden können alles ja! UND sie können alles perfekt! Wir haben leider den ruf, dass wir nicht alles können aber auch nur weil viele einen anfangen und nie richtig gelernt ihn zu spielen! Aber im PVP wie auch PVE wenn man den Skill hat ein fach imba!
Prister können richtig guten dmg machen und ich liebe es im Raid wenn einer in meiner Gruppe ist...

also erst Nachdenken dann schreiben!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ermuri (21. April 2008)

Irgendwie scheint mir wirklich, wie schon viele gesagt haben, dass hier noch nie Leute Retri Palas in Kara dabei hatten!!!

Bei unseren Kara Raids ist es Standart, dass wir einen Retri Pala dabei haben und der is im DMG immer auf Platz 1.(Über S3 Waffenkrieger und Feuermage mit 1000spelldmg unbuffed)! Ich hatte auch immer das Vorurteil, dass Palas kein Schaden machen. Bis ich mal von besagten zum Duell gefordert wurde und ich übelst aufs Maul bekommen habe!

Wir sind in unseren Raids bzw Ini-Grp immer froh, wenn unser Retri Pala dabei is!


----------



## Königalrik (21. April 2008)

alle die denken der retri macht keinen schaden sollen einfach die fresse halten und nix mehr hier reinschreiben wenn ihr keine ahnung habt 

es regt mich einfach nur auf das leute denken retris machen kein dmg  meisten sind das ja die  die im duell umgehaun werden von einen Retri


----------



## L-MWarFReak (21. April 2008)

Oke dann sag ich eben nochmal was...

hier schreiben ja sehr viele "Hau nen Hunter-Rogue-Schami raus und nehm nen Retri Pala mit..
Nun ja, ich (als Hunter) war im gestrigen Kara-Raid im DmG auf Platz 1. Und nein ich bin eben nicht Imbaepik blabla, sonder habe bisher 9 epiks glaube ich... also noch ein paar siond blau (ein grüner schmuck is auch dabei)

Achja und btw ich bin !BM! und meine Rota war bei trash packs "Autoshot - Autoshot - Autoshot" etc. und bei bossen "Autoshot - Steadyshot - Autoshot - Steadyshot" usw.

Und ich meine wenn ich nen Fullepik Rogue als BM wegputze (ja er ist skilled) dann können Palas gar nicht so viel dmg raushauen wenn sie im oberen Mittelfeld sind oder? (Ja ok ist jetzt keine 25er aber es geht ja auch um kara oder?)

Und jetzt auch nicht denken ich bin einer der BÄM 2k crit aggro tot futzis... cich habe wie gesagt jhauptsächlich mein pet im auge gehabt und nur ab und zu ma steady gerückt... bzw. gar nichts bei trash... ja oke cds kommen bei bossen auch noch dazu xD

Also dann Palas = Guter Supporter, mit genügend healboni auch guter mt healer, sonst grpheal mit lightflash..

LG

PS: Palas haben in Kara natürlich auch noch nen vorteil gegenüber den untoten die da so gammeln xD

Edit: und ja ich hab auch schon ma nen pally auf 63 gezockt xD, und das mit dem Autoshot afk stimmt leider ^^
und nochso nebenbei wir hatten auch nen Mage dabei, der war bis vorm Prinzen Hinter dem MT (Krieger) und dem 2. Tank (dudu), danach war er zumindest nur nochs chlechter als der MT, hat den dudu aber nicht überholt


----------



## Kankru (21. April 2008)

Königalrik schrieb:


> alle die denken der retri macht keinen schaden sollen einfach die fresse halten und nix mehr hier reinschreiben wenn ihr keine ahnung habt
> 
> es regt mich einfach nur auf das leute denken retris machen kein dmg  meisten sind das ja die  die im duell umgehaun werden von einen Retri



XD

Gleich so aggressiv...


----------



## Shrukan (21. April 2008)

noch nie nen DD Pala in 25er oder 10er gesehen ^^
Healpala, logisch die kann man immer gebrauchen.
& Tankpala... die sind immer nett find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir hatten einen in Kara mal in T5 / ZA Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der konnte einige Gruppen tanken

Fazit: DD Pala wohl eher nicht gut in Pala, außer man hat massig DPS dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (21. April 2008)

nen reti als DDler mit nach kara nehmen? nein

nen reti als supporter mitnehmen, der dazu noch gut schaden macht? gerne

genauso wie shadowpriester oder shamanen(ele/verstärker).


----------



## peater123 (21. April 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> lol wie ihr keine ahnung habt xD
> n vergelter pala mit gutem equip kann verdammt viel dmg machen
> und was "dps" angeht so hat murqul recht.
> 
> Also cih würd auf jeden Fall nen vergelter mitnehmen, die caster gehen so gut wie net oom, und n guter support für die anderen Klassen ist der pala auf jeden fall.


 




da hast du recht 1. sind die buffs verzichtbar aber wenn du 2 palas dabei hast ist es noch besser.
                        2. sie können  mehr dmg machn als en hexer


----------



## L-MWarFReak (21. April 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen in Kara mal in T5 / ZA Equip
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




WAS? Wirklich? mit T5 kann er in kara tanken? xD..

das sollte eig. normal sein, auch wenn ich pala tanks eher meide (da sie immer Manareggen müssen)

Achja @ Alle stolzen imba 7k crit Retri palas

Seit ma bei dem boss und nach 2 mins. oom.. was is dann? weniger als der 2. tank der ausnahmsweise ma dmg kmachen darf?.. ja o wird es dann wohl sein.. palas sind nur gut so lange sie mana haben... hab es aus eigener erfahrung, gelernt.. (schaut euch im arsenal gerne Dietram an, mein pala auf Arthas.. inaktiv.. weil er einfach kein dmg machte und ich auch kein bock auf heilen hatte...)


----------



## Königalrik (21. April 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> XD
> 
> Gleich so aggressiv...




weil ich son kacke immer wieder höre^^


----------



## Serinara (21. April 2008)

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind "DÄMÄTSCH" und DPS nicht das ein und alles was die Leitstungsfähigkeit eines Raids bestimmt.

Wie einige Vorredner schon gesagt haben, die Spielweise ist insgesamt ausschlaggebend. Ein Paladin der 30 % wenigiger DPS hat als der Spitzen-DD dafür aber seine Aggro unter Kontrolle hält und zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist, hat eine wesentlich höhere Berechtigung im Raid zu sein als die Damagemeter-postende "Dämätsch-Sau" die vom Gruppenspiel keine Ahnung hat und den Heilern das Mana aussaugt.

Schurken und Hexenmeister sind die Top-DD im Raid. Ja klar. Und wieviel Gruppensupport bieten sie?
Es wäre wirklich mal interessant die Supportfähigkeiten in DPS umzurechnen. Dann würden sich einige aber umschauen.


----------



## Königalrik (21. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> WAS? Wirklich? mit T5 kann er in kara tanken? xD..
> 
> das sollte eig. normal sein, auch wenn ich pala tanks eher meide (da sie immer Manareggen müssen)
> 
> ...



 dann hast du kein skill sry aber ist so


----------



## Schneelilie (21. April 2008)

Keiner hat gesagt das Jäger kein Schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber im Vergleich zu einem Retri bist du für den Raid ausser als DD nutzlos. Du kannst nur deine eigene Gruppe unterstützen und das, was den ganzen Raid unterstützt, haben die meisten nicht mal geskillt. Fallen rechne ich nicht mit ein.

Dazu kommt noch: RETRI MACHEN SCHADEN. Wer da lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Die letzten 3 Patches gingen an die Damage Output Verbesserung der Paladine und bevor ich ein Schurken mitnehme, der es nicht schafft ein Kick bei Aran oder Julia zu machen, nehm ich ein Retri mit der ausser dem Schwanzvergleichstool noch auf den Raidvorteil bedacht ist.

Wer meint retris machen kein Schaden, hat soviel Ahnung von dieser Klasse, wie von Astrophysik oder Molekularbiologie. Kurz: Null.

Paladine sind längst keine reinen Heiler oder "mit viel Glück akzeptierte" Tanks. Genau wie ein Druide mehr Schaden fahren kann als die Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch ein Hybride oder siehe bitte auch Schamane, das gleiche Spiel.

Also bitte hört auf mit dem "ein Hybride kann niemals die reine Klasse übertreffen". Das wurde sowohl beim Tanken, als auch beim Heilen und AUCH beim Damage machen schon zich mal wiederlegt.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (21. April 2008)

/sign^^

man müsste in 25ern ma guggen, wieviel dmg die hexis und rogues weniger machen wenn sie keine buffs druf haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt als Healer gern dabei, Tank oder DD ne danke

Edit: @ eins über mir..

Hmm also ich hatte auch ma nen Pala auf 63 und nein er machte keinen schaden aus meiner sicht, auch wenn er retri war..

Und ich meine wer unterstützt schon den ganzen raid? dudu mit gdw, priester mit wille und stam, mage mit int, und eben pala aber sonst? keine klasse GENAU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kann man schlecht als argument bringen.. btw, ein Naturresi aspekt is bei Maulgar vllt. gar nicht so schlecht in der grp die den Schami tankt oder? Da bringen mir 21 mana alle 5 sek. auch nicht mehr viel xD


----------



## Arachnit (21. April 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Diese ganze Diskussion ist absolut bezeichnend, was aus diesem Spiel geworden ist.
> Man liest immer wieder in Foren und auch im Suche-nach-Gruppe- Channel, dass bestimmte Klassen für irgendwelche Instanzen gesucht werden.
> Nun, meine Meinung dazu ist, dass es mit Sicherheit für verschiedene Instanzen bessere und schlechtere Gruppenzusammenstellungen gibt, es aber so lange die grundlegenden Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind (5er: Tank, Heal, 3 DDs z.B.), mit nahezu jeder Kombination schaffbar ist.
> Kara  geht man in der Regel häufiger, das heisst mit einer mehr oder weniger festen Gruppe. Das ist im günstigsten Fall eine Gilde. Wenn ich aber in der Gilde 10 Leute habe, die Kara gehen wollen und das nicht 10 Heiler oder 10 Tanks sind, ist der Rest doch relativ wurst. Ich würde doch einem Gildenmitglied nicht verbieten mitzukommen, nur weil er vielleicht nicht 100%ig die Klasse spielt, die ich als die erachte, die dem Raid am dienlichsten ist.
> ...




Hubautz, DU hast völlig recht *sign* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer andere Klassen nicht mitgehen lässt, weil er meint so schnell er die Ini zu schaffen ist ein Vollnoob ohne Gleichen! Alle die immer so die Klappe aufreißen und immer die Palas mit Schurken vergleichen sind mehr als arm! Hallo? Ich will nicht mit anderen bescheuerten Klassen verglichen werden - ich spiele was mir gefällt und das ist mein Vergelter - wer keinen in der Ini mithaben will, ist selbst schuld und weis die Vorteile nicht zu würdigen!

Die schon genannten Vorteile sind enorm und das alles in nur einer Klasse - JA wir machen vllt weniger Dmg wie andere aber wieso macht ihr manchmal mehr Schaden??? Genau, weil vllt ein Vergelter Euch einen Buff gegeben hat! Wir sind zum Unterstützen da - nicht als viele Schurken, die meinen sie seien Alleingänger und könnten alles mit ZITAT: "BÄÄÄÄM" reißen - einfach dumm!

Kleine Kiddis die meinen sie dürfen alles und haben IMMER bei allem recht! Ihr habt wohl eine zu schlechte Erziehung genossen, als auch mal klein bei zu geben und zu akzeptieren, das auch mal andere Recht haben und nicht nur ihr!

Ihr wollt Gildenfähig sein? Sorry, aber da lach ich mir einen Ast - aber total...

Unsere Gildenmember wissen auch mal die Klappe zu halten und auch mal was zu akzeptieren - schaut die ehemalige Gilde "For the Horde" an - wären die so gewesen wie ihr hier teilweise, wäre sie nicht zu der Gilde geworden, die sie war - ein eingespieltes Team, die auch einen großen Respekt entgegen gebracht bekommen!

Wisst Ihr was - alle die nicht akzeptieren können, das andere es auch besser können - geht sterben oder heutl Euch bei Eurer Mutti aus - mir platzt jedenfalls gleich der Kragen!


----------



## spectrumizer (21. April 2008)

Skykiller schrieb:


> Vergelter und keine DMG das ich nicht lachte ich habe bei mir einen Vergelter Pala in der Gilde der macht alles nieder, egal ob es 10er, 25er Raids sind oder Arena PVP er ist immer platz 1 oder 2.
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Healadine
> 
> nur damit ihr mal gucken könnt welches equip er hat


ROFL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und wovon träumst du nachts? 
Mit 67 Hit Rating macht der sicher alles nieder, und vorallem in 10er und 25er ist er immer Platz 1 oder 2 ... Alles klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (21. April 2008)

kk viel spaß bei terestian siechhuf ohne einen hexer xD

Edit: An den Link über mir.. WIESO! heißt diese dumme F**** Healadina wenn sie eh nicht tut?

Ich heiße auch nicht IMBATANK und bin Fury geskillt...


----------



## Avalanche (21. April 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> mir gehn alle user so auf den sack die eine klasse noch nie gespielt haben
> und trotzdem über sie urteilen
> 
> 
> ...



So einen Schwachsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen... Köstlich, sehr amüsant hier! Ich würde bei einem Karazhan-Raid niemals einen DD-Slot für einen Vergelter-Paladin verschwenden. Kann gut sein, dass sie Dmg machen (ich spiele selbst einen, weiß also, wovon ich spreche), aber im Vergleich zu den anderen Damage Dealern verschwindend gering. Und jeder, der mir sagt, dass ein Vergelter 1. bis 3. im Dmg war in seinem Raid sollte sich lieber erstmal die anderen DD angucken bevor er den Paladin so hoch lobt.
Ein Paladin wurde halt nicht für Schaden im Raid konzipiert. Heilen kann er spitze, tanken auch, aber Schaden sollte man den anderen Klassen überlassen. Nur in einem Funraid, wenn man z.b. schon BT geht und Karazhan nur noch für Marken abfarmt, dann würde ich einen Vergelter mitnehmen. Sonst nicht. Es hängt für mich vom allgemeinen Skill der Gruppe ab.


----------



## Schneelilie (21. April 2008)

Es ist herrlich wie die Leute hier sachen posten und *noch nicht mal den ganzen Thread lesen können*.

Wirklich... Manchmal wundert es mich nicht, das es so wenige erfolgreiche Gilden gibt, die sozial wie spielerisch Top sind... Und ehrlich: Wer kein DD-Slot für ein Vergelter "opfern" will, sollte keine DD-SLots für Melees opfern. Die behindern allesamt das vorankommen. Seht euch Nihillum an, die haben ihre Melles für die Firstkills rausgeworfen. Und wer weiss, vielelicht ganz ausgemustert. Fressen Heilung wie nix, sind unflexibel, stören den Tank nur mit ihrem Gewusel. RAUS MIT MELEES! *frust ablass*


----------



## Mindista (21. April 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Es ist herrlich wie die Leute hier sachen posten und *noch nicht mal den ganzen Thread lesen können*.
> 
> Wirklich... Manchmal wundert es mich nicht, das es so wenige erfolgreiche Gilden gibt, die sozial wie spielerisch Top sind... Und ehrlich: Wer kein DD-Slot für ein Vergelter "opfern" will, sollte keine DD-SLots für Melees opfern. Die behindern allesamt das vorankommen. Seht euch Nihillum an, die haben ihre Melles für die Firstkills rausgeworfen. Und wer weiss, vielelicht ganz ausgemustert. Fressen Heilung wie nix, sind unflexibel, stören den Tank nur mit ihrem Gewusel. RAUS MIT MELEES! *frust ablass*



entweder finde ich die ironie grade net oder....

Nihilium hatte keine melees beim letzten firstkill dabei, weil keine online waren,sonst hätten sie welche dabei gehabt.(so ihre eigene aussage).


----------



## Schneelilie (21. April 2008)

Das wusste ich nicht, aber mit Melees wäre sie sicherlich eine Stunde später dran gewesen und nicht mehr die Ersten *schulterzuck* Es änder nichts daran, das es blödsinnig ist, jemand mitzunehmen, der den Raid nicht unterstützt statt jemand der neben Schaden noch den Raid vielfältig unterstütz und retten kann.


----------



## Avalanche (21. April 2008)

/delete


----------



## Thoryia (21. April 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> XD
> 
> Gleich so aggressiv...


Ich sag ja weiter oben, die Schreibweise mancher WNB DMG Paladine hier erinnert stark an die Anfangszeit WoW, als BÄM Schurken und Mages sich so geäußert haben.


----------



## sinnrg (21. April 2008)

Hi Leute.

Mal kommentarlos das angehängte Bild :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich in einem Retri - DPS Forum gefunden.

Könnt an Hand Screenshot Char im Arsenal finden.

(Ich bin der leider nicht ^^)

hf + gl ig


----------



## RazZerrR (21. April 2008)

palas sind wie ich finde in instanzen nicht zu gebrauchen...bitte keine flames


----------



## sinnrg (21. April 2008)

Ergänzung zum Bild:

32 K Dmg in 7 Sek vom Retri gegen Archimonde

Sonst schaut vllt. keiner rein ^^


----------



## Schneelilie (21. April 2008)

Von solchen qualifizierten Kommentaren wie von Razzer, der Angst um sein Raidplatz hat, wimmelt dieser Thread nur. Ich wäre dafür man schliesst ihn. Alle Pro Argumente wurden genannt, alle Contra-Flames ebenso.

Bitte um ein /closed.


----------



## Tearor (21. April 2008)

peater123 schrieb:


> da hast du recht 1. sind die buffs verzichtbar aber wenn du 2 palas dabei hast ist es noch besser.
> *2. sie können  mehr dmg machn als en hexer*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn der hexer afk is vielleicht...
ich hab absolut nichts gegen vergelter, aber das is absoluter unfug. zeig mir den (vergleichbar equippten) hexer der weniger dmg macht als ein vergelter. nee, lass mal, will ihn gar nicht sehen. kannst ihn direkt auslachen.


----------



## Sarcz (21. April 2008)

solche "seht mal meine impa crit bilder sagen nix aus."
ist zwar nett aus aber es kommt eh  den DPS an.
und btw: T6 Hexer hat 2xmal in folge nen sb crit raus dazu läuft noch cod aus, dann hast deine 32k in 5 sek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass wir des öfteren einen Rentri dabei haben in Kara. Der macht auch nicht mal schlecht schaden Aber der einzige Boss bei dem er reale Chanchen auf Platz 1 im DMG-Meter hat ist Aran allenfalls Maid. Sonst fällt er immer auf die hintern Plätze


----------



## Melih (21. April 2008)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> 
> Mal kommentarlos das angehängte Bild :
> 
> ...



mir raids buff und  t6 is das nicht grade viel muss ich dir leider sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mein(e) hexer(rin) macht mit ein schattencrit 6,2k crit(2,4zauberzeit ohne bestimmte buffs)(t4 eq selfbuffed)  und die waffe die du hats is glaub sehr langsamer als 2,4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wenn retri palas oom sind ist das auch nicht aber retri palas sind halt in 25man raids sehr gut (und in arena )


----------



## böseee (21. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> kk viel spaß bei terestian siechhuf ohne einen hexer xD
> 
> Edit: An den Link über mir.. WIESO! heißt diese dumme F**** Healadina wenn sie eh nicht tut?
> 
> Ich heiße auch nicht IMBATANK und bin Fury geskillt...



moment mal dieses f wort schreibt man mit v am anfang nur so mal nebenbei


----------



## sinnrg (21. April 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> mir raids buff und  t6 is das nicht grade viel muss ich dir leider sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Ich hab ja gesagt das ich das NICHT bin!

2. Palas machen nicht nur mit 3,6 Sek Dmg mit Waffe, sondern auch mit Kreuzfahrerstoß, Richten. und auf Kara bezogen : Exorzismus usw. Wie Du im Bild siehst passiert jede Sek was. 10 gute Pala's kriegen Kara clear. Weil Pala's und Untote = sehr viel dmg. Gerade in Kara Pala's spitze

3. Oom? Ich gehe in Schlabby mit einem Schami und einem Healpala der SdW gerichtet hat schon net oom ^^

(Bild is nur Beispiel, auch wenn Kara Thema ist)


----------



## EvilStorm (21. April 2008)

So.. hört mal zu ihr Papnasen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen Retri in der Gruppe(habs schon oft als Vorschlag gebracht, da wir Kara eh easy going clear haben) aber ich sollte da auch noch ein paar Dinge wissen, wegen denn Comments die ihr gebracht habt.

1. Jeder der sagt ''Palas machen kein Schaden!! haha blablablubb'' ist DAMAGE-Geil, spielt wahrscheinlich einen Schurken, ist 9 Jahre alt und sitzt immernoch in der Vorschule.
Ein Pala ist nicht nur zum Dmg machen da, nein, er ist wohl der Supporter Nummer 1.
Und mit Support meine ich nicht denn Pizza Lieferranten, NEIN! Ich mein Palas mit ihren Buffs.

2. Das Palas kein dmg macht liegt daran das: 
A) Der Spieler kann es nicht, ist ein Kackboon und hat NULL Skill.
 Scheiss Equip
C) Der Rest der Gruppe ist T6 Equipt und der Pala hat T4.
D) Der Pala ist auf Holy/Prot geskillt, Hexer fordert ihn zum Duell herraus und wird im Dauer-Fear gehalten.

3. Ihr seid Old-School wenn ihr sagt Palas machen kein Dmg, weil das vor BC wirklich so war.


Naja.. ich hoffe ihr versteht mich, und da gibts doch noch ein Zwinkern von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OpusDei paRa (21. April 2008)

also für kara kann man einen retri pala gut mitnehmen, da er gegen die untoten ganz gut dmg macht und als 2nd tank mittnacht und moroes tanken kann! 

ABER: in 25er raids kann mir kein pala erzählen vor den hexern/schurken/mages im dmg zu sein... meiner meinung nach sollte man einen vergelter in 25er raids nur als supporter mitnehmen, da man in den meisten raids nur 8 heiler braucht und davon im idealfall 2 palas sind, da man aber 3 palabuffs haben will, nimmt man entweder noch einen retri pala oder einen prot pala mit!

aber im dmg komm sie auf gleichem equipstand und playerskill niemals an die echten dmg-klassen ran!


----------



## Rasgaar (21. April 2008)

Meine ignoreliste mit meinem Palatank wird immer länger und länger....
Wer meinen Vergelter nicht mal mitnehmen will nach Kara, der kann nicht erwarten dass ich für ihn tanke...


----------



## Yama69 (21. April 2008)

Vergelter keinen Schaden *wunder*
Mein Vergelter krazt troz SdR und voller Agro reduzierung in Skillbaum am Agro Limmet das ein T4 Kara-Tank zusammen bekommt.
Meine Ausrüstung ist nicht besser als der Raidduchschnitt.
Und laut Damage-Meter haue ich mich mit dem Opfer-Destro und dem Schurken um Platz 1. 

Soviel zum Vergelter und keinen schaden.
Hinzu kommt aber das selbst wenn ich mal nur platz 4 sein solte in Kara. Der Vergelter +2% Schaden für seine Gruppe, +3% crit für den Raid so wie einen Segen der wahl mitbringe. 
Besagter Opfer-Destro ist immer ganz unglücklich ohne Paladin. Weil er dann quasie halb afk spielen muss wegen seiner Agro.

Daher Vergelter in Raid immer möglichst nie ohne. Nicht nur meine meinung sondern auch die meinung jehner die einen gescheiten Vergelter mal im Raid hatten.


----------



## Ordimir (21. April 2008)

> aber im dmg komm sie auf gleichem equipstand und playerskill niemals an die echten dmg-klassen ran!


 Oh ja auf so was habe ich gewartet!
Wer entscheidet den über "Player-Skill" du ?!
Wir machen schaden und das nit wenig.
Das einzige Problem ist das wir immer noch von Leuten wie dir mit vorurteilen konfrontiert werden und uns nur wenige Mitspieler überhaubt eine chance geben,wegen deinen Vorurteilen.Es hat sich seit PreBc einiges verändert und das nicht alle Leute das so hinnemen halte ich für niveau los und naif.

Mfg Ordi


----------



## OpusDei paRa (21. April 2008)

Ordimir schrieb:


> Oh ja auf so was habe ich gewartet!
> Wer entscheidet den über "Player-Skill" du ?!
> Wir machen schaden und das nit wenig.
> Das einzige Problem ist das wir immer noch von Leuten wie dir mit vorurteilen konfrontiert werden und uns nur wenige Mitspieler überhaubt eine chance geben,wegen deinen Vorurteilen.Es hat sich seit PreBc einiges verändert und das nicht alle Leute das so hinnemen halte ich für niveau los und naif.
> ...



zeig mir bitte einen pala derim 25er raid unter den top 6 im dmg-meter ist.... und wenn du mir jetzt anfängst von wegen, dass er ja dafür suppoten kann, solltest du noch mal meinen post komplett durchlesen, das solltest du sowieso mal tun, denn wie du herauslesen kannst hab ich nichts gegen ein retri pala im raid, da er prima supported (vor allem wegen buff und meelee dmg)

und zum playerskill... man muss nun mal gleiche vorraussetzungen schaffen und das heißt für mich, dass alle ihren char spielen können, ansonsten erübrigt sich jegliche dikussion!


----------



## Ratus (21. April 2008)

OpusDei schrieb:


> zeig mir bitte einen pala derim 25er raid unter den top 6 im dmg-meter ist.... und wenn du mir jetzt anfängst von wegen, dass er ja dafür suppoten kann, solltest du noch mal meinen post komplett durchlesen, das solltest du sowieso mal tun, denn wie du herauslesen kannst hab ich nichts gegen ein retri pala im raid, da er prima supported (vor allem wegen buff und meelee dmg)
> 
> und zum playerskill... man muss nun mal gleiche vorraussetzungen schaffen und das heißt für mich, dass alle ihren char spielen können, ansonsten erübrigt sich jegliche dikussion!




Hey, werdet erwachsen...

Und hier für alle dies einfach nicht fassen können, das es Paladine gibt die dmg machen können... und nun vertummt, unwissende! BÄM

und NIX IS die sind ALLE auf dem gleichen LvL equipt und gebufft, also hört endlich auf zu flamen...

@OpusDei paRa

War übrigens nicht gegen dich gerichtet, das Zitat hab ich nur gemacht weil du nen Pala in den DMG Metern sehen wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (21. April 2008)

@Ratus: Hm, der Pala is 7. die ersten 6 Plätze haben 2 Schurken, 1 Krieger, 1 Hexer und 2 Mages...

Beeindruckt mich jetzt nicht sooo sehr...^^


----------



## Avalanche (21. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> palas sind wie ich finde in instanzen nicht zu gebrauchen...bitte keine flames



Entschuldige, aber dann hast Du keine Ahnung. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Königalrik (21. April 2008)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Ergänzung zum Bild:
> 
> 32 K Dmg in 7 Sek vom Retri gegen Archimonde
> 
> Sonst schaut vllt. keiner rein ^^




wollts grade sagen das ihr mal auf die uhr da neben schauen sollt^^


----------



## Scorax (21. April 2008)

ich würde palas ned innen raid mitnehmen.
da gibt es klassen die eindeutig mehr schaden machen als dd-palas.

aber pvp ist ein ganz anderes thema
in pvp is der pala top! zwar kein cc aber guter dmg und guter support
ich mache bei AV uä immer einen möglichst grossen bogen um palas.
die sind beinahe ned down zu bekommen und machen einen üblen schaden. wenn sie dann noch zornige vergeltung aktivieren... <.<


----------



## Lexort (21. April 2008)

Antwort ist ganz einfach: Die einen haben BT und Hyal clear und suchen nen Retri für Sunwell - die anderen meinen Siehhuf ohne HM geht nicht...
Fragt sich jetzt wer mehr Ahnung hat^^


----------



## peda87 (21. April 2008)

also ich selbst hab nen freund der eigentlich nen holy spielt...und da ich auch nen heiler spiele macht das nicht viel sinn zusammen zuspielen daher skillt er auf vergelter um wenn wa zusammen zocken...und der dmg is gar net so schlecht obwohl er grade mal zum teil episch ausgestattet ist...liegt vlt auch am spieler ob ein pala dmg macht.


----------



## Seryma (21. April 2008)

die rüstungsaura verbessert den tank, dann noch die buffs...

ich selber bin vergelter und die vorteile sind eindeutig:

- ich mache viel schaden, crits um die 3,5k und normale schläge 1,8k...
- sollte ich aggro ziehen, schmeiße ich gottesschild an, und der tank hat zeit um aggro zurückzuziehen
- ich kann mir nen normalen trashmob schnappen und alleine breitkloppen, ohne healer
- ich kann mich selbst hochheilen


ich werde ziemlich gerne in instanzen mitgenommen!!

*Vergelter 4tw!!​*


----------



## moorhuhnxx (21. April 2008)

nehmt in kara ruhig einen vergelter-pala mit... aber nicht zu viele es ist nun mal tasache das die viiiel weniger dmg machen als praktisch jede andere Klasse....aber die buffs sind klasse


----------



## Reeth Caldason (21. April 2008)

kommt immer drauf an. an sich macht der pala schon n perversen schaden, hat geile buffs, 2 schilde und jede menge extras. er is zwar net der imba dd aba n super supporter. ich hab persönlich nix gegen n vergelter pala und in kara auch nix. ich mein in kara musst da net ma groß drauf achen da des eh voll einfach geworden is. nimmt ruhig den pala mit. und es kommt auch immer auf den persönlichen skill an. bsp: ms warri mit streitkolben und pvp equip (s1, bissi s3) ms pve warri mit dem schwert aus za und pve equipter t5 fury warri mit paar eccht geilen 1h. komischerweise war mein kollege der den pvp warri gezoggt hat im dmg meter auf nummer 1^^ und ich würd net ma sagen das er gut spielen kann. klar gut shcon aba noch net perfekt.
also einfach mal probieren.
lg reeth


----------



## Eanan (21. April 2008)

/enrage!

Wenn ich euch so höre wird mir schlecht,

@ alle die meinen Palas haben in 10er oder 25er raids nichts zu suchen:

a) ihr habt keine ahnung!
b)ihr habt immernoch keine ahnung!
c) der Paladin - insbesondere der Vergelter ist immer eine gute Wahl - in egal welcher Instanz oder welchem Raid. Um als Vergelter in Kara bzw SSC oder Whereever "sinnvoll" zu sein braucht man nicht einmal das uberequip!
Wenn ihr euch nur EINEN WINZIGEN moment lang die mühe gegeben hättet - wüsstet ihr das ein Vergelter der TRAUMPARTNER jedes MAges oder scheiss Verf****** WL's ist^^

Das liegt an seiner Aura der Heiligkeit - diese besitz die föähigkeit - wenn sie Voll geskillt ist, nicht nur den Heiligschaden um 10% zu erhöhen, sondern sie erhöht dann auch jeden von der Grp. verursachten schaden um 2% !!!. Ausserdem erhöht ein geskilltes gerichtetes Siegel des Kreuzfahrers die kritische Treffechance aller Angriffe gegen das betroffene Ziel um 3%. ALLER ANGRIFFE!!! nicht nur Melee- sondern auch Zauber!!!

denkt mal darüber nach bevor ihr versucht einen VERGELTER schlecht zu reden.

/enrage off

so long

Eanan


----------



## Avalanche (21. April 2008)

Die von Dir genannten Vorteile eines Vergelters werden von Dir maßlos überschätzt. Nicht, dass sie schlecht wären. Aber um zur eigentlichen Frage des TE zu kommen: Ich würde eigentlich nie einen Mage für einen Vergelter rauswerfen aus dem Kara-Raid. Einen Schurken schon eher, wenn auch höchst ungern. Als Heiler oder Tanks sind Palas nunmal viel effizienter, das lässt sich auch von Dir nicht runterflamen, Eanan. Apropos: Achte ein wenig auf Deinen Ton. Danke.


----------



## Haimon (21. April 2008)

> Hm...nope Moonkins sind die Klasse mit am wenigsten DPS und am meisten DMG (Solange sie Skill-Equip-Können Besitzten)
> 
> da kannst du gerne jeden Moonkin fragen und Gute Vergelter müssten das mit bezeugen (War erst 3 mal mit nem  guten Vergelter in Kara-Wenig DPS-viel Schaden.



da kannste das noch x mal schreiben. dps = damage per second. du kannst doch jeden x-beliebigen zauberspruch und nahkampffertigkeit bzw. -schlag auf dps umrechnen. bei tick-schaden darf dabei natürlich auch nicht die casttime vergessen werden. so... und jetzt kannst du wieder schreiben, dass schaden nix mit dem schaden pro sekunde zu tun hat


----------



## Kankru (21. April 2008)

> Wer denkt Palas machen keinen schaden kennen den Pala nicht das is meine Meinung



Nur mal als Beispiel, angenommen der Pala der hier irgendwo gepostet wurde, wäre kein Pala sondern Mage, dieser würde statt dem Plattenkram gleichwertige Magier-Klamotten tragen...

...der Mage würde was machen? Ja, mehr Schaden! Es liegt einfach daran, dass der Pala nun mal keine dmg klasse ist, klar man kann ihn mit guten Items zu einer machen, aber wenn man diese guten Items in richtige dmg klassen steckt, dann hat man einen richtig üblen dd!
Angenommen mein Pala würde ein schwert bekommen mit 1000 Spell-dmg (Nur ein Bsp.), dann wäre er ein richtig krasser ddler, aber angenommen ein Mage oder Hexer bekommt dieses, was ist der dann? Ein Mega krasser ddler?

Reine Item-sache, wenn eine Gilde alles abgefarmt hat und nur noch auf Durchlauf ist, dann können sie Vergelter-Palas equippen, ansonsten würde ich (wär ich Raidleiter etc) den richtigen dmg-klassen die Items zusprechen und somit allen anderem im Raid einen besseren Durchlauf der Schlachtzüge garantieren.

Ihr wisst was ich meine nun?


----------



## Askalel (21. April 2008)

das selbe uralte thema wie immer -.-
tatsache is: ein pala kann dmg machen wenn er gut equipt is und skill hat basta!


----------



## Lexort (21. April 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Ihr wisst was ich meine nun?



Hättest keine Palabuffs und würdest ziemlich dumm in die Röhre schauen - und nun?


----------



## Morcan (21. April 2008)

Eanan schrieb:


> scheiss Verf****** WL's ist^^


Das klingt jetzt irgendwie böse gegenüber uns lieben Hexern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wir haben auch Gefühle!


----------



## Chuchulain (21. April 2008)

erstes 'schon oft geschrieben': kommt auf den Skill an - Da kann ich nur zustimmen
2. 'schon oft geschrieben': kommt auf's Equip an - na ja ... bei wenig Skill nutzt auch T5 nix
3. 'schon oft geschrieben' : ist eher support als DD - nö. sicher, er ist ein Supportchar, aber gut gespielt ein sehr guter DD der sich nicht hinter Schurken oder offtanks verstecken braucht. ZUSÄTZLICH bietet er auch noch die genannten Buffs und die Heilfunktion.

am wichtigsten ist aber Punkt 1, der Skill. Es gibt in meiner Gilde einen Vergelter-Pala der nur mit Mühe mich im Duell besiegt, aber einen anderen der mit mir ohne Probleme den Boden aufwischt ... bei beinahe gleichem Equip. warum? weil der eine sich den Umgang mit der Klasse hart erlernt hat, und weiß wie er was wo einsetzen muss.

Frau Edith sagt: Chuchulain läuft unter diesem Namen auf Blackhand herum und ist Mitglied in der Gilde Blackhands Zorn


----------



## Stocky86 (21. April 2008)

Ich sag mal so: Man nimmt ja im Normalfall auch nicht unbedingt Mortal Strike Krieger zum raiden mit. Der kruezzeitige DMG-Output ist auch beim Vergelter zeitweise ziehmlich derb, wie ich nun mitlerweile am eigenen Leibe oft zu spüren bekam ^^ vor allem wenn die die Flügel anschmeißen. Aber um dauerhaft schaden in PVE auszuteilen sind andere Klassen hier klar zu bevorzugen. Aber einer sollte schon klar gehen das kann der Rest der Gruppe locker ausgleichen. Und es gibt eben wie gesagt auch noch andere Qualitäten als den DMG Output an sich.


----------



## Napexus (21. April 2008)

Oh man echt langsam kotzen die vorurteile echt an

spielt erstmal die klasse und befasst euch mit ihr, bevor ihr irgendwelche vorurteile gegen sie habt!!!


----------



## harm1065 (21. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Paladine in einer 10er inni machen immer noch kein dmg .. dmg = dps
> 
> Ab 25er macht es sinn einen dabei zu haben für die buffs. EINEN
> bei 10er macht er die fehlende dps meiner meinung nach mit seinen buffs nicht wet.




Sorry Minastirit,aber du hast ja mal überhaupt keine Ahnung.
1 Paladin in ner 25er Inze?Man geht Tetris spielen oder sonst was.
Und es gibt Paladine die Schaden machen,wovon du nur träumen kannst.


----------



## Baruma (21. April 2008)

*oh man wie kann man sich nur so aufgeilen.....?*

ich spiele einen vergelterpala. bin erst auf 60 also dürft ich eigentlich nix sagen aber ich machs trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jeder der mich mitnimmt freut sich! ich kenn mich mit meinem pala aus und weiß ihn zu benutzen. 
ich mach schaden ich hab aura ich hab buff. ergo ich unterstütze UND mache schaden. reicht euch das nicht???? was wollt ihr denn noch???? wollt ihr nen krieger der 100000000 schaden macht und sich mit jedem schlag selber heilt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich finde jede klasse gut. egal was ich nun spiele. RAIDS sind dazu da viele leute dabei zu haben und ihr vorteile nutzen zu können und ich finde als DD ist der pala sehr gut. ich mach pro schlag vllt 10% oder 20% weniger schaden als ein schurke aber durch meinen vergelter is der gegner viel schneller down!!!! denkt mal drüber nach! *oh nee ein vergelter macht keinen schaden den nehm ich nicht mit blablabla* das mein vergelter aber dafür sorgt das alles besser,schneller und leichter läuft wissen oder vergessen anscheinend viele hier... 


ach ja ich hörte vorhin das wort "blechbückse*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ......... nun gut dann lass doch nen stoffi tanken... mal schauen was passiert xD

fazit: guten pala für raid JA!!! schlechten pala für raid nein!!! das selbe für alle anderen klassen!!! wer kara geht kenn die spieler doch die er mitnimmt also weißt du ob sie spielen können oder nicht!!! entscheide selbst!!! was bringt mir ein überkrieger der es nicht schafft sich auf die grp abzustimmen und mit seinem ego einen wipe nach dem anderen verursacht?? genau, gar nichts!!! 

PS: wollte keine klasse beleidigen, finde alle gut! spiel was du magst und nicht was du sollst!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodariel (22. April 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> DPS sind nicht unbedingt =DMG
> 
> Ich als Moonkin habe am wenigsten DPS aber dafür bin ich auf Platz 1 im DMG-Meter DPS sind schaden pro Sekunde und Paladine und Moonkins haben keine/fast keine Dots deshalb macht der Hexenmeister (z.B.) mit am meisten DPS.



ich hoffe für dich, dass das ironisch gemeint war.

dps ist die abkürzung für damage pro sekunde

man teilt also den gesamtdmg durch die Kampfdauer...

DPS= DMG/Zeit

so einen schwachsinn dass du im dmgmeter oben bist aber in der dps unten hab ich noch nie gehört omg


----------



## Êranu (22. April 2008)

Eanan schrieb:


> /enrage!
> 
> Wenn ich euch so höre wird mir schlecht,
> 
> ...




seid wann machen mages und wl s bitte holly schaden das is mir neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja vergelter können schaden machen und sie sind nicht gleich nach 2 mins oom 
Ich spiele selbst pala und hab mit grad mal 63 er level schon sehr gut holly sachen tank als auch vergelter sachen mit an und ich muss sagen vergelter machen durchaus sehr sehr gut schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwar reicht es nicht an den wl ran in 5 mann inis aber mann kann sehr gut auch schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (22. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> ... zwar reicht es nicht an den wl ran in 5 mann inis...



wieso sollte es auch ranreichen, bei gleichen equip?
pala/reti sind supporter
wl isn DDler.

zwischen supporter und DDler wird bei gleichen equipstand immer ein kleiner unterschied sein.


----------



## sinnrg (22. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> seid wann machen mages und wl s bitte holly schaden das is mir neu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heiligaura = + 10 % mehr Heiligendmg (für Pala's)
Verbesserte Heiligaura = + 2 % jeglicher Schaden für alle aus Grp


----------



## Maximolider (22. April 2008)

also...
ich gehe als schurke gerne mit palas in jegliche ini....und ich achte vorher so garnicht auf deren skillung,die sagen schon,was sie machen möchten/können...und ich habe bis jetzt eigentlich nur gute erfahrungen gemacht,irgendwie liegen die gegner mit nem pala schneller hab ich das gefühl...:-) ist ja nur ein gefühl,benutze 
kein dmg-meter,ist mir total hupe,wer den meisten schaden macht,solange die gegner umfallen...ja,ist mir egal,auch als schurke.....-)

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## sinnrg (22. April 2008)

Von wegen DPS und Vergelter:

Ich benutze Recount als Dmg Meter, schaut mal was mit DPS passiert wenn man sich oder andere einmal healt ^^ down, down, down. Kannste zuschaun

Also so aussagekräftig ist DPS nicht immer.


----------



## Metadron72 (22. April 2008)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Von wegen DPS und Vergelter:
> 
> Ich benutze Recount als Dmg Meter, schaut mal was mit DPS passiert wenn man sich oder andere einmal healt ^^ down, down, down. Kannste zuschaun
> 
> Also so aussagekräftig ist DPS nicht immer.



das hab ich nu nicht verstanden ...natürlich geht dps down wenn man zwischendurch kein dam (dps) macht ?


----------



## Fumacilla (22. April 2008)

auch palas als dd´s sind sinnvoll in kara... bei aoe gruppen können die ruhig die mages etwas entlasten mit der weihe, deren buffs sind auch netter support, auren entlasten healer und tanks.... und ganz ehrlich... mit ner guten truppe lässt sich auch die dps vom pala kompensieren...


----------



## Mindista (22. April 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> auch palas als dd´s sind sinnvoll in kara... bei aoe gruppen können die ruhig die mages etwas entlasten mit der weihe, deren buffs sind auch netter support, auren entlasten healer und tanks.... und ganz ehrlich... mit ner guten truppe lässt sich auch die dps vom pala kompensieren...



jupp, das was den palas an dmg fehlt, machen sie über buffs wieder weg, so das der rest dann mehr dmg macht.


----------



## Lizard King (22. April 2008)

DD Pala rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die meißten Paladinspieler  haben eh kein Plan über den vollen Nutzen eines Holy Palas.
Holypalas gehören immer mit und *ein* Verg. Pala lohnt sich *vielleicht* in einer 25ini zum Sigel aufrecht zu halten aber sonst... forget it!

vielleicht wird mit wotlk wirklich ordentliches equip für nen Verg. droppen, bzw. sein Skillbaum dahingehend angeglichen aber bis zum jetztigen Content lohnt sich ein verg. nicht die Bohne.

Und wenn ihr jetzt meint, "mein Pala macht mehr dmg im raid als alles anderen" dann solltet ihr den Raid wechseln, denn dann sind nur Vollidioten unterwegs die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können.
Das ist die Wahrheit!


----------



## Kelduag (22. April 2008)

Pala DD's sind dann gut wenn sie equip > karazhan haben und von *hust* "fähigen" leuten gespielt werden. So'n Pala ist auch deswegen nett weil er ja nicht nur schaden macht sondern es allen anderen in der 10er Ini auch ermöglicht mehr Schaden zu verursachen ohne Aggro zu ziehen. Ich klopp mich als Verstärker Schami immer mit unserm S3 Pala um die dmg Krone, er gewinnt dank S3 Equip meistens xD

Zum heilen taugen Paladine in den höheren Equipleveln halt nicht mehr so viel, weil sie keine HOTs, keinen Chainheal, sondern nur single target heals haben und die Encounter immer massig random Damage auf mehrere Ziele verteilen.

Ich >3 vergelter, auch wenns nur wegen sdr ist.



Lizard schrieb:


> Die meißten Paladinspieler  haben eh kein Plan über den vollen Nutzen eines Holy Palas.
> Holypalas gehören immer mit


Heal Palas sind selbst mit 2k +Heilung ein totaler Krampf zum Beispiel schon in TDM...da kannst ma schauen wie du die Gruppe heilst und den Tank als single Heiler oben hältst. Priester hotten da durch und verteilen Flashheals und Gebet der Besserung oder noch besser, nutzen gleich CoH. Schamis-> Chainheal. Palas???


----------



## Karoon (22. April 2008)

Ich weis nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist....

ich muss mir das gespräch auch schon öfters in gilde anhören von wegen pala und kein dmg...

ERSTENS: PALA als vergelter ist ein SUPPORTER !!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!1!!!!!!EINSELFALF und KEIN reiner dd

ZWEITENS: Ja ein pala fährt nunmal keine 1800 dps...ein gut equipter retri fährt im 25er mit support evtl 1600 - 1700 dps

Retris sind im raid in etwa mit dudu´s oder schami´s gleichzzustellen (will da jetzt keinem auf die füße treten)
sdb+bless+dps...was soller noch machen? euch was zu essen reichen im fight? pala´s sind nunmal einer der equip abhängingsten klassen ig das ist so und wird auch immer so bleiben...und jetzt nochmal auf die frage vom ersteller zu antoworten...nehmt nen vergelter mit wenn er schlechtes equip hat dann müsst ihr das an irgendeiner stelle wieder ausgleichen das ist klar wenn ein pala allerdings t5 durschnitt hat dann macht er wahrscheinlich mehr dmg als alle anderen im raid

soviel von mir


----------



## Huntergottheit (22. April 2008)

das thema gabs schon oft ein pala wird nie soviel dmg machen


----------



## Lucelia (22. April 2008)

Kelduag schrieb:


> Pala DD's sind dann gut wenn sie equip > karazhan haben und von *hust* "fähigen" leuten gespielt werden. So'n Pala ist auch deswegen nett weil er ja nicht nur schaden macht sondern es allen anderen in der 10er Ini auch ermöglicht mehr Schaden zu verursachen ohne Aggro zu ziehen. Ich klopp mich als Verstärker Schami immer mit unserm S3 Pala um die dmg Krone, er gewinnt dank S3 Equip meistens xD
> 
> Zum heilen taugen Paladine in den höheren Equipleveln halt nicht mehr so viel, weil sie keine HOTs, keinen Chainheal, sondern nur single target heals haben und die Encounter immer massig random Damage auf mehrere Ziele verteilen.
> 
> Ich >3 vergelter, auch wenns nur wegen sdr ist.





Zum Topic:

Ein Vergelter im Raid, egal ob Kara, Gruul, SSC, TK, oder Endgame-Instanzen, ist immer nützlich, vorausgesetzt er weiss, wie er seine Klasse zu spielen hat.
Ein Vergelter, der richtig gespielt wird, kann auch zu den Top-DDlern gehören und definitiv guten DPS fahren.
Er  hat, im Endgame, nicht den Highend-DMG-Output eines Schurken, kann dafür sehr gut trash wegbursten (elementals bei vashj z.b.), bietet ausgezeichneten Raidsupport und ist das DD-Spec, das mit am meisten vom Windfuror-Totem profitiert.

Wer auf die geniale Idee kommt, Paladin-DPS mit ner Casterklasse zu vergleichen, insbesondere bei High-Mobility-Kämpfen á la Gruul, Aran oder Vashj, dem gehört mit Anlauf für diese Dummheit in den Hintern getreten.

Und..wer behauptet, dass n Gebrechenhexer wegen der Dots so viel dps macht, der soll seinen Hintern mal aus Kara rausbewegen.

Ich raide nun schon einige Zeit, abseits der deutschen Community, auf einem englischen Server... und dort sind Vergelter im Standart-Raidaufbau immer mit eingeplant, egal ob in Karazhan, Naxxramas oder der Sunwell


----------



## sinnrg (22. April 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> das hab ich nu nicht verstanden ...natürlich geht dps down wenn man zwischendurch kein dam (dps) macht ?



Warum geht das wohl runter, weil Recount denkt du bist healer!

Du machst ne Aktivität, healst, aber 0 dmg! Also über die Zeit sinkt dann DPS, ist doch logisch.



Wenn man sich nicht am Kampf beteiligt, geht DPS doch net runter.


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (22. April 2008)

An alle die gegen einen Retripala sind... Ihr gebt so ein Müll von Euch, dass es schon fast unglaublich ist. Jede Klasse ist sinnvoll.
Ich habe Raids gesehen die einen SP und FiredestroLock mitnhemen. Ist es sinnvoll? Einen MM-Hunter einem Überlebenshunter vorziehen? Wieso? DPS? Ist DPS alles? Nein!!
Eins ist doch mal klar eine Hybridklasse kann niemals mit einer reinen Klasse mithalten wenn es um eine Sache geht. Hier ist es nunmal DMG/DPS und da kommt wohl ein Vergelter nicht an einen Rogue/Hexer/Hunter dran. Doch die Buffs/Bossdebuffs sind oft nutzlicher als reiner DPS.
Bei einem bestimmten Setup, z.B. Retripala/Smiter gibt es einen DMGboost. Es gibt einen Fakt den wohl viele vergessen, in WoW gibt es keine Holyresistenzen. Da macht ein Vergelter mal so mir ncihts dir ncihts 9k Schaden mit einem Schlag und ein Smiter nebenbei 4-5k Smites +Procc von 3k und alles in 1,5 sek Casttime.
Natürlich sind die Zahlen kein Dauerzustand und alles vom Crit/Luck abhängt aber ist es nciht bei allen Klassen so?
Wir hatten es mal ausprobiert, ein halbblauer Retri und gutequipter Smiter, Eleshami, BM, Rogue, Meleeshami waren DD's und sieh mal... Kurator in der ersten Phase down, während Hervorrufung. Auch wenn Pala aufgrund seines Equips nciht als erster im DMG stand war der Buff für den Priester, Manareg und zusätzliche Aura nciht zu verachten.


----------



## Torrance (22. April 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> DD Pala rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und du bist sicher einer von den Spielern die sagen, VergelterPalas kann man auch nicht solo lvln, oder man kann dies nicht oder jenes nicht. Nur weil du ne Gilde hast, die dich überall durchzieht und meinst jetzt zu wissen wie was geht und wie nicht.

Früher nannte man solche Leute Klugscheisser. Heute nenn ich sie Klugscheisser !

Torrance


----------



## Slavery (22. April 2008)

Ich hab erst einen einzigen Vergelter gesehn der im DMG-Output überlegen war (starkes Equip) - EINEN - und der Rest war einfach nur zum lachen...oftmals hinter dem Tank - und mit jedem mal wachsen die Vorurteile, bis man die Schnauze voll hat und einfach keinen mehr mitnimmt.


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (22. April 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel, angenommen der Pala der hier irgendwo gepostet wurde, wäre kein Pala sondern Mage, dieser würde statt dem Plattenkram gleichwertige Magier-Klamotten tragen...
> 
> ...der Mage würde was machen? Ja, mehr Schaden! Es liegt einfach daran, dass der Pala nun mal keine dmg klasse ist, klar man kann ihn mit guten Items zu einer machen, aber wenn man diese guten Items in richtige dmg klassen steckt, dann hat man einen richtig üblen dd!
> Angenommen mein Pala würde ein schwert bekommen mit 1000 Spell-dmg (Nur ein Bsp.), dann wäre er ein richtig krasser ddler, aber angenommen ein Mage oder Hexer bekommt dieses, was ist der dann? Ein Mega krasser ddler?
> ...



In welcher Zeit lebst du? Vergelter gehen nciht mehr auf Spelldmg oder spielst du einen Shockadin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In dem Fall wundert es mich nicht wenn du kein DMG machst. Leute die ihre Klasse spielen können... soviel dazu


----------



## [DM]Zottel (22. April 2008)

Keine Ahnung was hier alle gegen Vergelter Paladine haben. Wir nehmen die Jungs überall mit hin. Man schliest doch nicht jemand aus nem Raid aus nur weil ein anderer 5% mehr Schaden macht. Was ist denn das für ein Müll. Jede Klasse hat Vor- und Nachteile und wenn jeder seine Klasse beherrscht dann bekommt man zusammen auch jeden Boss down. Es gibt genug Gilden die selbst mit außeregwöhnlichen Gruppenzusammenstellungen Encounters schaffen:

Wenn sich also Spieler XY beschwert dass man einen Vergelter Pala nicht mit in den Raid nehmen kann weil er zuwenig Damage macht, sollte man sich fragen ob die anderen Spieler im Raid vielleicht einfach nicht gut genug sind um den fehlenden Damage auszugleichen.

Seit doch froh dass man in WoW zumindest noch ein Mindestmaß an Möglichkeiten hat die Klassen etwas zu individualisieren und nicht alle mit der gleichen Skillung rumrennen. Traut Euch doch einfach mal auch eine blechelte Skillung zu testen und zu optimieren. Ist doch mal ne größere Herausforderung als mit der gleichen Skillung wie jeder anderer im Raid zu stehen und gelangweilt auf 3 Tasten zu hämmern.

Die Videos mit den 10 Palas in Kara oder die 9 Palas + Mage in ZA waren übrigens recht unterhaltsam. Danke für den Post. Hat mich an so lustige Experimente erinnert wie Moonkin tankt den Prinz.

----------------------
passt vielleicht nicht ganz so gut hier her, aber macht einfach mal einen Fun Run ohne Support damit die DD Klassen mal mitbekommen wieviel Schaden Plus über andere Klassen dazukommt. Die meisten werden garantiert überrascht sein was mit dem DPS passiert wenn man nur noch seine eigenen Buffs hat und keine von anderen Klassen mehr.


----------



## Leuchtturm (22. April 2008)

Aronja schrieb:


> Ein Vergelter pala für 10er inis halte ich auch nicht soviel von. in 25er ini würd ich auch nur vieleicht einen mitnehmen falls kein Pala Tank vorhanden ist. Der entscheidende vorteil an einen Nahkampf Pala (vergelter oder Tankadin) ist das er Alle siegel aufrecht erhalten kann die andere paladine auf den mob drauf machen. wenn also 3-4 pala im raid sind und ihre siegel richten kann der vergelter/tankadin sie permanent aufrecht erhalten wodurch dann der ganze raid profitiert.



Ein Tankadin kann keine Richturteile aktiv halten, nur das von sich selbst! Aktiv halten das kann nur der Vergelter mit Kreuzfahrerstoß!


----------



## Lexort (22. April 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> Ich raide nun schon einige Zeit, abseits der deutschen Community, auf einem englischen Server... und dort sind Vergelter im Standart-Raidaufbau immer mit eingeplant, egal ob in Karazhan, Naxxramas oder der Sunwell



Auf deutschen Server scheint der Retri sich spätestens mit BT und Sunwell bei den Meisten Raids zum Standard zu entwickeln - das Geblubber hier in dem Thread kannst also ignorieren^^


----------



## Brianbrasco (22. April 2008)

Hier gibts Jäger, die sagen, dass sie bei Trashmobs ne reine Autoshot-Rotation fahren und dann auch noch meinen, sie könnten über nen Vergelter urteilen? Fast schon erbärmlich, wenn man sowas öffentlich macht und ich entschuldige mich hier als Jäger für diesen unfähigen Vertreter meiner Klasse.

Dann zu den Leuten, die meinen man müsste den Vergeleter mit dem Rest der Gruppe auffagen. Wir waren erst grad mit 4 Heilern in Kara und kamen doch in 3h 15 locker durch. Jo wir farmen es nur noch und klar sind wir etwas überequipt. Aber in Kara kann man auch wenn man das erste Mal da ist, nen Vergelter mitnehmen und muss sich ganz bestimmt keine Sorgen machen, dass es dadurch zu irgendwelchen Schwierigkeiten kommt, die man sonst nicht hätte. 

DMG vergleiche? OMG. Da müsste ich bei jedem RandomKara-Run ja erst ne ProbeIni mit den Leuten durchführen. Ich hab schon mit allen Möglichen DD-Klassen zusammengespielt, die keinen Schaden gemacht haben. Ob dies nun Magier waren oder Schurken oder Jäger oder was weiss ich. (Beispiel der Autoshot Jäger da oben, gibt auch noch an, dass er erster im DmG war. Mein die ganze Gruppe da war anscheinend ein totaler Reinfall und ein guter Vergelter hätte da wohl gut getan).

Fazit. Mitnehmen mit ihm spielen und gucken ob man es im TS auch noch lustig zusammen hat, fals Ja auch weiterhin mitnehmen, fals nein wen suchen, mit dem man den Abend lieber im TS verbringt. Alles andere ist in Kara (und auch nachher) total überflüssig.


----------



## dejaspeed (22. April 2008)

Kelduag schrieb:


> Pala DD's sind dann gut wenn sie equip > karazhan haben und von *hust* "fähigen" leuten gespielt werden. So'n Pala ist auch deswegen nett weil er ja nicht nur schaden macht sondern es allen anderen in der 10er Ini auch ermöglicht mehr Schaden zu verursachen ohne Aggro zu ziehen. Ich klopp mich als Verstärker Schami immer mit unserm S3 Pala um die dmg Krone, er gewinnt dank S3 Equip meistens xD



Weil der Pala aber auch vermutlich mit seinen S3 näher am Hitcap ist als du mit deinen dw schami bist, nur mal so nebenbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(ohne den schaden des Paladin abwerten zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Phobius (22. April 2008)

Der Pala hat (wie der Schami und der Priest) halt den Vorteil dass er im Notfall noch als Heiler agieren kann, was einer Gruppe einen Whipe ersparen kann.

Wie es mittlerweile Schadensmäßig bei den Brüdern des Lichts aussieht kann ich nicht sagen da ich selber selten die Gelegenheit habe mit einem Vergelter zu spielen (eher Heiler & Tank Pala)


----------



## SiliTheMage (22. April 2008)

1 vergelter in 25er is ganz gut mit t5+ eq macht der gut dmg und hat nen buff an nen mage wl oder fury krieger oder schurken wird er aber nicht ran kommen. und ein holypala is meienr meinung nach pflicht in jedem raid denn wenn ein pala gut spielen kann kann der auch ne grp gut healen ohne das jmd down geht auserdem is er ein extrem guter mt healer und mit tdm hero trinket hat er 2 instant heals und ohne rettung geht mal garnix als deep fire mage ^^


----------



## Lexort (22. April 2008)

SiliTheMage schrieb:


> 1 vergelter in 25er is ganz gut mit t5+ eq macht der gut dmg und hat nen buff an nen mage wl oder fury krieger ...



Das mit den Krieger finde ich immer wieder lustig: Im Normalfall MAX DPS Furor > Retri, aber beide sollten am Aggrolimit spielen und das ist genau gleich bei beiden, Furor hat also nur da Vorteile im Schaden wo es auf Aggro nicht ankommt.


----------



## Elito (22. April 2008)

ich würds für nen raid nicht empfehlen nen vergelter pala mitzunehmen.... sie können viel dmg raushauen, jedoch nicht auf längere zeit (zu viel mana output)... deswegen lieber tankadin oder heildose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saprolegnia (22. April 2008)

Hi,
es ist sowas von egal wer in Kara den, und vor allem wieviel, Schaden verursacht, und wenn eben ein oder mehrere  "Retri-Pals" dazu auserkoren sind die Gegner zu verprügeln dann geht auch das. Dadurch dauert es anstatt 90 halt 100 Minuten. Ja und was solls? Wer von den Retri-Raid-ausschliessen-Wollern sich in Kara noch Gedanken machen muss ob ein Retri mit etwas schlechterer Schadensausbeute gleich den Raid sprengt sollte sich vielleicht grundsächlich mal überlegen in was für einer, alles überragender und dominierenden, Gruppe er spielt.

So Long 

Sapro


----------



## Lucelia (22. April 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> ich würds für nen raid nicht empfehlen nen vergelter pala mitzunehmen.... sie können viel dmg raushauen, jedoch nicht auf längere zeit (zu viel mana output)... deswegen lieber tankadin oder heildose
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



totaler schwachsinn, ich halt mit meinem mana endlos lang durch, wenn ich nur regelmäßig nen trank schlucke.. und n blutelf-pala mit nem heiler, der nich ganz verblödet is, hat sogar ohne pots unendlich mana


der einzige encounter, in dem ein vergelter vielleicht aussetzen sollte, ist kazrogal, wenn der pala nich schon glücklicher bt-/t6-Equippter ist, da der 3k-mana-burn doch spätestens nach 2:30min zum rennen verpflichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (22. April 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Denkst du eigentlich vor dem Posten?
> Wie soll ein Pala in 25er kommen, wenn er deiner Meinung nach in 10ern nix zu suchen hat?
> Heroics bis zum Kotzen abfarmen, da er nie Kara-Equip bekommt?



als Retri musste halt erst equip farmen, sprich s3+ oder t4+
machen bei uns alle die retri spielen wollen und mit s3 full und waffe von maulgar oder s3 waffe macht man genug dmg um in 25er mitgenommen zu werden.


----------



## Vexoka (22. April 2008)

Also ich finde ja dd Palas zimmlich nice als Schockadine (schreibt man das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
In Kara kannst du immer dmg machen der nicht zu verachten ins und bei den Bossen ziehst du schnell heilzeugs an und kannst auch super heilen weil man ja 40 Punkte im holy Baum hat^^


----------



## TuPaC_X (22. April 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja dd Palas zimmlich nice als Schockadine (schreibt man das so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jut da kennt sich einer aus

so is nice dmg equip mit spelldmg ran, denn die trashs kann ein dudu oder priest locker alleine hochheilen und vorm boss heal equip ran denn da benötigt man scho 2 stück je nach boss.


----------



## VILOGITY (22. April 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> mir gehn alle user so auf den sack die eine klasse noch nie gespielt haben
> und trotzdem über sie urteilen
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Jägern und Schurken stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn einer null Skill hat spielt er im PvP nen Schurken..... Stealth.... Stun Stun Stun Stun... du bist tod....
Jo.. so mit abhauen und sich reggen und dann wieder unsichtbar an Gegner ran ist schon cool zu spielen.
Oder meine Lieblinge...... in der Mitte in Kriegsh. Arathi.... stehen und die Stoffies die vorbei geritten kommen vom Pony holen....
Ja da muss man es Fett drauf haben.....


----------



## BuzzerBeater (22. April 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> so zu dem thema hab ich hier ma zwei vids... und wie ihr da seht sind selbst vergelter bzw heute noch schockadine gut in den 10ern bedient.
> 
> 10 Paladins vs Karazhan
> 
> ...




looooooool nur scheisse dass in Zulaman garkeine 10 Palas dabei sind. Haste dich wohl selbst geowned.

Und außerdem sieht das Equip sehr stark nach t6 aus. Ja geil, ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass t6 Palas es schaffen zul aman clear zu bekommen ROFL einfach nur -.-


----------



## Lucelia (22. April 2008)

BuzzerBeater schrieb:


> looooooool nur scheisse dass in Zulaman garkeine 10 Palas dabei sind. Haste dich wohl selbst geowned.
> 
> Und außerdem sieht das Equip sehr stark nach t6 aus. Ja geil, ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass t6 Palas es schaffen zul aman clear zu bekommen ROFL einfach nur -.-




um mal den videolink zu zitieren:_*
Don't downrate because it's not 10 paladins, it's part of a series so the name is "10 Paladin ...".
Read the fucking text and stop talking shit. Thanks.*_

und weiter heissts da



> I rerolled Gnome Mage on Destromath Alliance (same server), but in my heart I'm still a paladin.
> 
> So as I didn't find enough paladins for Zul'Aman on Destromath Horde, I decided to do it now with the Alliance faction.
> 
> I wanted to play with my own char, so you see 9 Paladains + 1 Mage doing Zul'Aman - another "worldwide first".


----------



## BuzzerBeater (22. April 2008)

Demonstalker schrieb:


> Naja ich sagsma so ich hab nen pala zwar meistens def wo man von den tanks her gesehn den meisten dmg macht und öfters ma nen dd überholt egal wie die eq sind
> 
> und naja wenn ich vergelter skill naja das beste eq isses nicht aber mehr dmg als manche klassen mache ich auch ich fahr blau epic eq 1,2k dps da weis ich nich was ihr wollt du machst als wl auf destro mit 800 spelldmg was ca vergleichbar is knappe 1k dps




Selten so gelacht, du fährst blau epic 1,2k dps???

Ich habe das Killvideo Von Brutallus gesehen mit der Gilde SK Gaming. Da hatten die besten DD's 2k DPS

ABER die DPS Range in dem Raid ging von 1k bis 2k und die sind alle voll gebufft und sonstwas mit ihren hyper t6 Sachen.

Also kommst du daher und sagst mir du amchst 1,2k DPS mit BLAU EPISCHEN Equipment??

Wo bin ich denn hier lol



@ Lucelia: Ja das hab ich auch gelesen ich wollts nur dem Lieben netten Menhschen sagen der es gepostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich sehe da noch ein Shamanen, wie kommt das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (22. April 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> als Retri musste halt erst equip farmen, sprich s3+ oder t4+
> machen bei uns alle die retri spielen wollen und mit s3 full und waffe von maulgar oder s3 waffe macht man genug dmg um in 25er mitgenommen zu werden.



lol. 

T4 farmen ist nicht möglich, da dieser User gemeint hat Vergelter haben in Kara nichts zu suchen und folglich auch in Gruul/Maggi. 
Mit S3 würden viele ihn gar nicht mitnehmen weil es eben PvP-Equip is.....


----------



## OpusDei paRa (22. April 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> lol.
> 
> T4 farmen ist nicht möglich, da dieser User gemeint hat Vergelter haben in Kara nichts zu suchen und folglich auch in Gruul/Maggi.
> Mit S3 würden viele ihn gar nicht mitnehmen weil es eben PvP-Equip is.....



deswegen waren die meisten retris mal holy oder prot und haben sich das zeug für 2nd equip erfarmt!


achja und hierzu noch...

post von ratus: 


> Hey, werdet erwachsen...
> 
> Und hier für alle dies einfach nicht fassen können, das es Paladine gibt die dmg machen können... und nun vertummt, unwissende! BÄM
> 
> ...



mein post:


> zeig mir bitte einen pala derim 25er raid unter den top 6 im dmg-meter ist.... und wenn du mir jetzt anfängst von wegen, dass er ja dafür suppoten kann, solltest du noch mal meinen post komplett durchlesen, das solltest du sowieso mal tun, denn wie du herauslesen kannst hab ich nichts gegen ein retri pala im raid, da er prima supported (vor allem wegen buff und meelee dmg)
> 
> und zum playerskill... man muss nun mal gleiche vorraussetzungen schaffen und das heißt für mich, dass alle ihren char spielen können, ansonsten erübrigt sich jegliche dikussion!



 und jetzt schau lieber mal welcher platz der pala im dmg meter ist, bevor du hier rumflamest!!


----------



## Kampfbananeeeee (22. April 2008)

muss mal sagen, dass ich letzte woche auch nich so begeistert war, als ein vergelter mit nach kara bei uns gekomen ist, trotzdem in 3,5 std. gecleart.


----------



## Kankru (22. April 2008)

Okay, es gibt Leute die hier argumentieren, aber die meisten sagen nur sowas wie "Wer keinen Pala spielt soll die Fresse halten...  ...wenn man keine Ahnung hat..." usw.
Die jenigen, die nachdenken antworten mit richtigen Sätzen und haben erläutert, dass die Auren von Nutzen sind und ja das sind sie.

Und weil Palas so viel dmg machen, laufen auch so viele rum...
...nur bis 68, weil dann getankt oder geheilt wird.

Was anderes ist das (denke ich) auf Allianz-Seite, weil dort der Pala schon immer verfügbar war und viele sich nebenbei dmg-equip angelegt haben.
Und was dmg-Items Betrifft, da bleibe ich bei der Meinung meines letzten Posts!

Ich mag Palas echt, als Tank oder Heiler oder Support...
...wenn ich z.B. Heroic gehe, dann kommt es auf jeden Spieler an, wer nimmt den schon nen Vergelter mit in eine 5er Heroic?
Lieber nen Mage, WL, Hunter, Sham...

Mich hat auch noch nie auf lvl 70 ein Vergelter gefragt, ob er mit kann in irgendeine Instanz.

Naja, jetzt möchte ich noch mal auf den Topic verweisen:

Klar würde ich bei Kara mal nen Schurken oder so weglassen für einen zusätzlichen Pala.


----------



## Lexort (22. April 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Okay, es gibt Leute die hier argumentieren, aber die meisten sagen nur sowas wie "Wer keinen Pala spielt soll die Fresse halten...  ...wenn man keine Ahnung hat..." usw.
> Die jenigen, die nachdenken antworten mit richtigen Sätzen und haben erläutert, dass die Auren von Nutzen sind und ja das sind sie.
> 
> Und weil Palas so viel dmg machen, laufen auch so viele rum...
> ...



Es gibt so wenig Retris wegen Nervtröten wie Dir - heute wieder das Gespräch gehabt: "Ne ich laß meinen Pala Tank werden auf die blöde Diskutiererei hab ich keine Lust", nen anderer Ingame Bekannter hat Pre BC Deftank gespielt, jetzt sehr lange mit Mage und Bäumchen geraidet  - hat sich nen Pala noch hochgespielt, aus Jux und Laune und heute rennt der als Überzeugter Retri rum - seltsam oder?


----------



## Lucelia (22. April 2008)

OpusDei schrieb:


> und jetzt schau lieber mal welcher platz der pala im dmg meter ist, bevor du hier rumflamest!!



http://wowwebstats.com/hlislccvaw62w?s=4286-4646

http://wowwebstats.com/irnqpla1tvmig?s=5589-5918



war was?


----------



## TuPaC_X (23. April 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> lol.
> 
> T4 farmen ist nicht möglich, da dieser User gemeint hat Vergelter haben in Kara nichts zu suchen und folglich auch in Gruul/Maggi.
> Mit S3 würden viele ihn gar nicht mitnehmen weil es eben PvP-Equip is.....



wie schon mein vorredner sagte, genau so mache ich es auch.

Erst Prot oder Holy content farmen und nebenbei equip für retri farmen...

btw: s3 pala kann dmg machen
ohne skill geht halt nichs


----------



## Kankru (23. April 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> ...Es gibt so wenig Retris wegen Nervtröten wie Dir...




Wenn man keine richtigen Argumente hat, dann sowas^^


----------



## Lexort (24. April 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Wenn man keine richtigen Argumente hat, dann sowas^^



*rofl* Tut mir ja herzlich Leid aber wie im Rest vom Text auch als Beispiel gebracht ists nunmal so...


----------



## Sailas (24. April 2008)

> Und weil Palas so viel dmg machen, laufen auch so viele rum...
> ...nur bis 68, weil dann getankt oder geheilt wird.



liegt eher daran das man auch ingame meist nur den selben geistigen dünnpfiff zu hören bekommt wie hier. man bin ich froh das ich ne vernüftige gilde habe und nicht wirklich mit rnd groups losziehen muss...

bei manchen der post hier könnte man fast auf die idee kommen das dmg das einzig wahre in wow ist. nochmal: der pala ist ein supporter, eine hybridklasse, kein reiner dd. seine vorteile zieht er genau aus dem umstand das er auch mal notheilen kann oder als tank für trashmobs einspringt.


----------



## Dypress (24. April 2008)

Ich finde es immer schon wenn ihr schurken und warlocks mit palas vergleicht und dan sagt der schurke und der warlok und natürlich auch der mage mehr dmg machen als der vergelter pala !
Aber irgentwie wird immer ignorirt das der pala eine hybrid klasse ist und keine pure dmg klasse wie schurke warlock und mage.
den dmg dan noch mit dem dmg der drei anderen klassen zu vergleichen und dan zu sagen pala macht kein dmg is echt arm und man merkt das viele keine ahnung haben
wenn ihr schon meint den dmg des palas zu vergleichen dan macht das doch bitte mit den anderen hybrid klassen wie schami und druide aber doch nicht mit schurke etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (24. April 2008)

Dypress schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer schon wenn ihr schurken und warlocks mit palas vergleicht und dan sagt der schurke und der warlok und natürlich auch der mage mehr dmg machen als der vergelter pala !
> Aber irgentwie wird immer ignorirt das der pala eine hybrid klasse ist und keine pure dmg klasse wie schurke warlock und mage.
> den dmg dan noch mit dem dmg der drei anderen klassen zu vergleichen und dan zu sagen pala macht kein dmg is echt arm und man merkt das viele keine ahnung haben
> wenn ihr schon meint den dmg des palas zu vergleichen dan macht das doch bitte mit den anderen hybrid klassen wie schami und druide aber doch nicht mit schurke etc
> ...



wundert dich das?

ich meine, schau dir viele posts an hier von vergelter-spielern.
ich mach dmg, ich mache krits, bummbamm....ist doch klar das viele da auf den zug mit aufspringen.

nur wenige posts hier gehen wirklich auf das können der vergelter ein, dmg und guter support.

genauso, wenn man sich ingame mit so einigen vergeltern unterhält:
ich hau im duell fast jeden um. ich haue hier, ich haue da...

was haben duelle und pvp mit kara zu tun? sind viele vergelter nicht auch ein wenig selbst an dem "schlechten ruf" schuld ?


----------



## Dypress (24. April 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> wundert dich das?
> 
> ich meine, schau dir viele posts an hier von vergelter-spielern.
> ich mach dmg, ich mache krits, bummbamm....ist doch klar das viele da auf den zug mit aufspringen.
> ...




Naja ich würde sagen 20% der pala sind selbst schuld das der pala einen schlechten ruf hat.
Die anderen 80% kommen wohl von leuten die keine ahnung haben und einfach nur dumm das sagen was die anderen sagen und das wars und wie gesagt den pala mit klassen zu vergleichen mit denen man ihn nicht vergleiche sollte.
Aber das betrift nicht nur den vergelter das betrifft eigentlich alle talent bäume vom pala die werden ständig mit klassen verglichen heal z.B wird mit dem heal des priesters verglichen wobei doch jedem kla sein solte das der prieste der heiler schlechthin ist in fast jedem rpg trodsdem werden die beiden verglichen.
Das selbe betrifft auch die tank fähikeiten die ständig mit dem krieger verglichen werden und auch beim krieger sollte kla sein krieger= tank und ende

Also am schluß kann man eigentlich nur sagen das der pala das was er kann gut macht und man solte aufhören in ständig mit anderen klassen zu vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marram (24. April 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> wundert dich das?
> 
> ich meine, schau dir viele posts an hier von vergelter-spielern.
> ich mach dmg, ich mache krits, bummbamm....ist doch klar das viele da auf den zug mit aufspringen.
> ...




Absolut richtig... Das Argument der Notheilung oder Nottankung, was völlig gerechtfertigt ist, zählt leider nur an dem Punkt, wo der Pala genug Mana für eine Notheilung überlässt bzw. sich überhaupt das Handauflegen in die Leiste gelegt hat oder als Tank dann schnell auch auf Einhand mit Schild umspringt... Und gerade das hab ich nur selten erlebt... Da sind wir aber bei dem Punkt Skill und nicht mehr bei den reinen Möglichkeiten... Da hab ich sehr wohl schon Vergelter erlebt, die sich mit Vergelterskillung dennoch achtbar als Tank geschlagen haben...

Nur, wenn man diese Möglichkeiten miteinbezieht und dann sagt, das seien die großen Vorteile gegenüber den "reinen DMG-Klassen", dann muss man wohl auch als Argument anbringen, das Hexer, Schurken und Magier CC-Klassen sind und das ist m. E. oft wichtiger als Notheilung oder -tanken...

Gut, auch zugegeben, in Kara ist für diese genannten Klassen auch wenig Möglichkeit, CC zu machen, aber ich denke, da schwingt auch viel unterbewusst mit. Eben, dass man sich sicher fühlt, wenn da wer dabei ist, der sonst schaft oder verbannt oder nusst oder dessen Sukki einen anderen aus dem Spiel nimmt... Und nicht zu vergessen,  wie oft mir eine Frostnova an der richtigen Stelle schon das Leben gerettet hat, wenn ich Heilaggro hatte... Und auch, dass Hexer oder Magier mit Skill ebenso einzelne Gegner "tanken" können, auch wenn das da auf Fear-DOT-Fear in sicherer Distanz oder Frostnova, Verlangsamen, Eisblock und Blinzeln hinausläuft... Und gerade da hab ich schon Eismagier gesehen, die eine ganze aus Versehen gepullte Add-Gruppe lange genug aus dem Spiel genommen haben, um der Gruppe den Hintern zu retten...

Btw, ich kenne sogar eine Eismagierin, die sich für solche Situationen ein schickes, schlichtes Makro mit "/y STOFFTANK!" erstellt hat... Wenn ich daran denke, hab ich sehr gute Laune, wenn ich an Vergelter denke, muss ich an die Handvoll denken, die ich kenne, die wirklich wissen, was sie tun, damit mir nicht ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken läuft... Und deswegen nehm ich persönlich lieber den Magier oder den Hexer mit nach Kara als einen Vergelter...


----------



## Mindista (24. April 2008)

Marram schrieb:


> ...



jupp, nur solche magier gibs auch verdammt wenig.

ich bleibe bei meiner meinung:

einen vergelter als DDler mitnehmen? no way

ein vergelter als supporter mitnehmen, der auch noch dmg fährt? gerne


----------



## Chrissi1989 (24. April 2008)

ich sag auch dd pala sind net so gut ich spiele nen holy pala und um die reissen sie sich :-D

also DD pala net so aber was auch gut kommt ist tank pala!!


----------



## Top1983 (24. April 2008)

also das stimmt. man kann dd pala mit nehmen. aber es sind keine dd klasen wie warlock mage oder so. wichtig ist das sie wissen was sie wollen. und sich dann richtig ausstatten sind mit  sockeln und so. halt auf die richtig werte gehen. und ich hab auch schon s3 schurken im kara raid gehabt die ich nach der maid raus geworfen hab weil er kein dmg gemacht hat.

was das dps = dmg angeht stimmt

den DPS setzt sich zusammen aus dem schaden der gemacht wurde ( egal ob durch dot, sb oder ein schlag mit der waffe) und der verstrichen zeit.

heist im klar text jehöer der dps um so mehr schaden. und wie gesagt es ist egal wo mit der schaden erzeugt wurde


----------



## Zachariaz (24. April 2008)

Lass dir doch nix einreden...

Wir haben auch in unserer Gilde einen Vergelter, und die sind gut im Schadenausteilen. Dazu sollte man wissen, wie man das angeht.

In den meisten Fällen reicht ein Magier und ein Hexer, um passend Schaden auszuteilen. Nehmt einen Schurken und einen Vergelter mit, dann sollte das auch passen. Die 6 füllt ihr dann noch sinnvoll aus. 

Ich weiss gar nicht, was einige hier wieder haben. Allein die Buffs sind doch vom großen Vorteil.


----------



## Glumpf (24. April 2008)

Also man kann sicher nen Vergelter Pala mitnehmen... kommt halt auch auf die Gruppenzusammenstellung an... solange man einen Mage oder Hexer bei Siechhuf hat ists mitlerweile eigentlich echt egal...
Ich geh meistens mit

Grp1

Tank: Krieger
Offtank: Feral Druide
DD: Verstärker Schami
DD: Vergelter Pala
DD: Schurke

Grp2

Heiler: Priester
Heiler: Paladin
DD: Mage
DD: Schattenpriester
DD: Hexer (meine wenigkeit)

Das ist die Gruppe mit der ich auch das 1. mal in Kara war, und wir gehen auch heute noch zusammen nach Kara nur das der Shadow damals noch heal geskillt war...
Und es lief wie am schnürchen die ganze Zeit.
Mitlerweile 2 1/2 h pro Kara ID...

Das einzige was wir uns manchmal wünschen ist nen Jäger für Irreführung das gehört aber nicht hier her^^

Mit Vergelter Pala fast jede ID und nie gabs murren...
Solange in der Gruppenzusammenstellung alles passt die Leute ihren spaß haben ists eigentlich egal auch wenn man ne Stunde länger brauchen würde... So seh ich das halt


----------



## Schneelilie (24. April 2008)

Herrlich.

Da ist mal 3 Tage nicht da und schon flamen sie brav weiter. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich meine Paladina obwohl sie Holy ist auf Eis gelegt.

Ich hab darum gekämpft das Druiden Heilen können (3 Monate nach WoW-Start, fals hier welche sind, die sich an diese Zeiten noch errinern), das Priester Damage machen können (1,5 Jahre nach WoW-Start), das Combat-Schwert eine GUTE und flexible Dmg-Skillung ist (wie war das vor BC? Wer nicht auf Dolche war, wurde ausgelacht? 9 Monate nach WOW-Start), das Paladine Tanken können (2ter Monat nach BC bis 7ter Monat nach BC), das Druiden Tanken können (irgendwann dazwischen -.-°), das Feuermage guten Dmg fahren können mit gutem Manareg (laaange bis Nihillum und Noir selbst endlich welche hatten und es akzeptiert wurde) und ehrlich: ICH HAB KEIN BOCK MEHR.

Durch ganz WoW die Klassenviefalt ausnutzen und fördern und sie andauert verteidigen zu müssen bis die Leute endlich kapieren, dass es geht, geht mir auf den Keks. Keine Lust mehr. Hab meine Paladina genau desswegen abgelegt.

Flöckchen, die jetzt ihren Bären und ihre Magierin spielt, weil diese beiden Klasse wenigstens endlich mal durchgenommen wurde und nicht wie Paladine noch dabei sind durchgenommen und niedergemacht zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Wird sind Hybride; ob Druide, Paladin oder Schamanen und ihr geht uns auf die EIER mit euren dämlichen Sprüchen, sodas die Hybride einfach aufhören Hybrid-Klassen zu spielen um sich die dämlichen Sprüche nicht mehr reinziehen zu müssen, auch wenn es nicht die eigene Skillung ist, die da niedergemacht wird.


----------



## Romance/Hypocrísy (24. April 2008)

Ich hab *nichts* gelesen, außer den Beitrag vom TE.
Und ich muss sagen:
Ja, man könnte einen mitnehmen, aber dann müssten dafür schon 1-2 Heal Palas vielleicht noch dabei sein.
Oder der Vergelter ist relativ gut vom Equip her, sprich PvP Epics oder PvE.
Die Healpalas deswegen, weil die dann Siegel auf Mobs machen können und der Vergelter frischt alle wieder auf.


----------



## Lexort (24. April 2008)

Chrissi1989 schrieb:


> ich sag auch dd pala sind net so gut ich spiele nen holy pala und um die reissen sie sich :-D



Ich les in letzter Zeit nur noch Suchen Retri für Sunwell, suchen Retri für BT, wie rüsten wir nen Holy für BT oder Sunwell schnell auf Retri um, fragen nach der Spielqweise wegen umrüsten - Holy sucks und das zunehmend, einzig der immernoch existente Heilermangel für Raids hält den wirklich noch am leben, sonst wäre max einer in jedem Raid. 3 Palas mit 1/1/1 nach Skillbaum lauten die meisten Empfehlungen inzwichen - wer Holys sucht weil die ja so dolle sind macht was falsch.


----------

